# Things that REALLY annoy you.



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with everything except the spurs. I wear spurs all the time unless I am bareback. Just because you wear them doesnt mean you have to use them. More often than not they are not used to dig into the sides they are a reminder of their manners with a gentle tap. 

The thing that annoys me most is horse owners who think they know more than they do. I cant stand listening to someone babble about something they have no clue about. Politics - I use to rodeo and I still love to barrel race but the politics in competition drove me away. 

Otherwise I could care less, I dont get involved in the drama and their business. I feel like I need to be focusing on my horse and what he is doing and "saying" to me about what is going on and what we are doing.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

People who bring their kids to shows without teaching them proper etiquette(sp?).-- This drives me nuts i understand they are young but that means nothing when they are putting themselves and others in danger. 
so called 'trainers'-people who go around spewing things and calling themselves trainers yet go and get on a dead lame /badly trained horse and show/race it.
also agree with you on the breeding snobbery the winning before welfare and draw reins.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

_This one is a big one for me...

Keeping a rug on the horse during summer just so they do not get dirty!! Sooo annoying and very mean to the horse.And I mean a heavy enough rug.A fly sheet would not bother me.

People telling you what to do while on the horse and keep on at you. I do not mind when certain people do it but when it is none of their business they should keep out of it! 

Horse racing full stop.

And more ...I cannot think XD_


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I school a couple of mine in spurs, I have nothing against spurs themselves, it's when people use them when their horse really doesn't need them, either to make the horse look fiesty or make themselves look stylish!

Same!! I hate the politics about the show world!!


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Ohh, the rug thing, thats annoying too  And when people over rug their horse, they're quite hardy animals really, don't need to be completely wrapped up!


----------



## GarlicBread (Oct 7, 2010)

Stubborn people who refuse to even consider/listen to advice. They think that they know absolutely everything.  I have a person like this at the barn I ride at, she even yells at people who try to suggest something to her. 

When people confuse their horses. Like they start to turn right and then they change their minds and jerk them in the other direction. Also if they're dealing with a lazy horse and they ask it to move forward and give up. That's just teaching the horse that it doesn't HAVE to move forward because they'll stop asking eventually. :-|


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> People who bring their kids to shows without teaching them proper etiquette(sp?).-- This drives me nuts i understand they are young but that means nothing when they are putting themselves and others in danger.
> so called 'trainers'-people who go around spewing things and calling themselves trainers yet go and get on a dead lame /badly trained horse and show/race it.
> also agree with you on the breeding snobbery the winning before welfare and draw reins.


It is even worse when kids bring their horse-stupid parents to a show.

I had my weanling MINIATURE mare at a show once. She was just scoping out the show atmosphere. She was grazing on a lead while I watched a class and suddenly she snorted and jumped. I looked back and found that an adult had put her TWO YEAR OLD CHILD ON MY WEANLING MINIATURE HORSES BACK WITHOUT ASKING!!!!! And when my horse threw her little brat she freaked out on me saying my little baby mini was dangerous! DUH-HUH.

Non-horse Educated people don't belong at shows period sometimes oh my god.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

here is my one and only...
*Snobby people who think they know everything.
The woman who owns the yard where my horse is asked how my horse went today , I replied ''He is in one of those moods you do that and i do this'' to which she replied ''were you using your legs because i had a nice chat with a mummy last night about using your legs and she askd me if her daughter was a crap rider and i just said yes!''
I just said FYI i was actually using my leg thank you. I mean would you really say that to someone who has just moved to the yard ? Nice first impression NOT...
and then my mum askd were the shavings were and she said Oh could you not send the girls to look for it , I have better things to do! 
Seriously???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Agree with all of yourse, and have some of my own.
*People who don't have a backbone with their horse* really bug me. (Pretty much like your "kill them with kindess"). Do they not realize that it's a 1200 lb. animal that could easily hurt or kill them? Obviously no horse is going to do that on purpose, but if you don't teach the horse boundries you're just asking for it.
*People that don't realize a horse is a frickin' horse.* A lot falls into this category. Like people who say horses shouldn't be kept outside when it's raining/snowing and judge me for keeping mine out 24/7. They have a shelter, they're animals, they're find. And people who, when it's 90 F (32 C) out they just can't ride their horse because it will sweat! Um, they're built for work, they can handle a 45 minute ride during the summer. 
*People who say every discipline other than theirs sucks.* Every discipline has it's fun parts and just because you don't find it amusing doesn't give you an excuse to rag on others. I prefer dressage, but have a lot of other friends who do western games, pleasure, and trails and can respect them for it.

I'll probably think of some more later


----------



## LivingtoRide (Mar 25, 2011)

people who think that know *everything* once i was at a barn and this kid was looking at the horses, not a big deal till she walked over to one of the people that worked there and told him that the horses were hungry and it's cruel not to give them hay!! grrrr


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

jyuukai said:


> It is even worse when kids bring their horse-stupid parents to a show.
> 
> I had my weanling MINIATURE mare at a show once. She was just scoping out the show atmosphere. She was grazing on a lead while I watched a class and suddenly she snorted and jumped. I looked back and found that an adult had put her TWO YEAR OLD CHILD ON MY WEANLING MINIATURE HORSES BACK WITHOUT ASKING!!!!! And when my horse threw her little brat she freaked out on me saying my little baby mini was dangerous! DUH-HUH.
> 
> Non-horse Educated people don't belong at shows period sometimes oh my god.


That is awful!! I've had parents of student at my barn bring toddlers out, who they proceed to allow to run and yell in the tack up area. Around my 17.1 hh mare who gets very angry very quickly (even the vets were a little afraid of her). I had to explain to a parent that my horse could easily kill their child.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I ride in rowel spurs and a medium port curb bit. But...my horse neck reins and works amazingly off leg. Spurs are just there for quieter cues  

-People who use excessively harsh Tom Thumb bits, then SIT IN THE HORSES MOUTH.
Seriously dude, if your going to use an idiot bit, at least have the decency to give the horse it's head. Yes, it's going to have a holy fit if your cranking that thing back to it's eyeballs!

-People who think stallions are meant to be kept in a tiny, dark stall. Alone. 
Well no DUH your stud is a rank little devil! Get him a buddy and let him get some sunshine. A stud can be perfectly happy on a two acre lot with a donkey or a gelding for a friend! His manners will IMPROVE!

-People who breed nice horses, then don't work them.
No, I am not paying a thousand dollars for a papered colt that hasn't seen a halter or a lead since his gelding.

-People who breed mediocre, useless horses
Nicely bred, quality horses. Yes. Nasty little devil horses? No.

-People who SPEED past you on the road when your riding
Oh my god some city people are especially tarded when it comes to this. They RUSH past like "WHOO I'M GOING REALLY FAST!"
Oi.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

twogeldings said:


> -People who SPEED past you on the road when your riding
> Oh my god some city people are especially tarded when it comes to this. They RUSH past like "WHOO I'M GOING REALLY FAST!"
> Oi.


Out where I live (in the boondocks) stupid punks will drive past and HONK right as they are going past. Most of the time my horses are alright, but my flighty little barrel mare spooks at cars going by, and when they honk, I have the hardest time calming her down. I feel your pain on this one.


----------



## BrokenBit (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with everything except the hackamore issue. I use one on my mare because her mouth got sore (and somtimes even bled) with any bit. But I do hate it when people try to be "nice" to their horses by riding in hacks.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The number one thing I hate is *bad riding instructors. *People who don't pay attention to their students, don't teach them proper riding, and don't care if the kid who has been coming for months still can't post trot, canter, tack up their horses, or even put a halter on. I've had first hand experience with such teachers. If you don't take your job as an educator of a future generation of equestrians seriously, go home.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

People who pass on the inside instead of the outside, especially when they can barely squeeze through in the first palce.

People that know their horses kick but don'tput a red ribbon on them.

People who don't pay attention when a horse has a red ribbon.

People that tell me what to do with my horse and critique me when it's not asked for.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I dislike people who don't warm up or cool off because they just want to ride.


Edit - I have more dislikes, but many of them have been covered.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

HorseOfCourse said:


> People who pass on the inside instead of the outside, especially when they can barely squeeze through in the first palce.


aren't you supposed to pass on the inside? left to left if traveling diff. directions

- people with 0 experience all of a sudden thinking they are trainers, breeders, etc. 

- people who give you advice when they obviously cannot do what they suggested themselves

- people who own horses and assume they need no care - " horses didn't get care in the wild and they survived didn't they?"

- people who do not provide water in the winter. I understand the 'logic', but still.

- people who leave their horses in the tack up area. I understand teaching patience, but it's a bit rude to force others to work around an owner less horse, especially if that horse is acting up or has a tendency to act up.

- people who crowd you, whether at shows or at home. 

- complainers - horses are work, deal with it.

- people who are incapable of minding their own business

and the list goes on! lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What bothers me a lot, is when you are training, grooming, walking, anything simple with your horse....someone tells you how you should do it, and how you are doing it wrong. 

Im all for people having their own opinions, own way of doing things, training methods, ect ect. But unless I am asking for your advice about my horse, I dont want to hear how "you would do it" of "if it were you, you would"

Like I said, if I ask, tell me anything that has worked for you, or what you like ect, ect. But I cannot stand when someone tells me how to do something with my horse, just because they have a certain way of how they do it with their horses.

Sorry its long, and hope it makes somewhat of sense  LOL


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I love almost all of these. 

Some of my favorites are the ones that with people that treat horses like humans or a 1 pound twig. Trust me, my horse isn't going to break in half because I smacked him. 

Though with the blanketing thing it ****es me off when people choose when my horses need their blankets off. I blanket during the winter cause my horse used to live where it was cold, and soon as it drops below 60 for one day he explodes into a thick winter coat and won't loose it till april. And he would be miserable with the coat of a wolly mammoth in southern cali (where it is almost always 65 degrees +) So I blanket and keep it down, if its hot I make sure to go out and remove the blanket myself. I had someone come and remove my horses blanket before a storm because it was day time and the sun was out (I asked about it, my horse NOT sweating or hot) and they removed it and no one put it back on until I went out four days later after the storm and to my horse had only his light sheet on and within a week he had a thick fur coat I ended up having to clip...I really didn't want to. I also work with a dark bay mare that bleaches very very bad in the sunlight where the saddle goes. So we keep a light sheet on to keep her out of the sun, once again it got removed for a few days and our black horse was now a crappy splotchy brown/black horse. 

Little kids at shows...ugh. I used to gymkhana quiet a bit and I saw multiple times kids pulling red wagons and stopping right in front of the gate where the barrel horses were going in and out. o.o It was scary.


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm... Well ignorant people who refuse to learn from others and their horses pay the price. There's a horse that's been stuck in a stall till jes literally gone insane he just stands at the gate weaving all day. He loves being groomed the owner is this English woman who doesn't ever come to see him. Many people have offered to take him out and work him for free but this lady won't let us for no reason other than not wanting the horse to like anyone else more? Wow this horse has literally been in that tiny space for about 7years even though it doesnt have to be that way . I even offered to lease him once and I took him out he wasn't that hard to handle but the lady kept taking him from me and telling me how to "do it properly" she let the horse drag her about ten feet and start grazing. Not that I could do better but the experienced horse people could. Sorry that one case really gets to me.

People who only like their riding discipline and hate everything else and leet Sverige know it.

Hate when ur riding and people slow way down just to look at you so their car make more noise and they take a year to pass u grr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

When is comes to people:

1. People who believe that it is their way or the highway, there is no gray area, and they train all horses the exact same, no individuality, no excuses. And they shove it on others. Good grief, there are many different ways to train a horse, depending on the horses needs. Everyone is different, respect it. 

2. Those who are afraid to ask for advice, or when given it automatically take offense to it and get all defensive. If you don't want it, don't ask. 

Things with horses:

1. When a horse is not easily caught. That's probably my biggest pet peeve. I hate chasing a horse around a pasture for 3 hours. It seriously makes me want to scream!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lakotababii said:


> When is comes to people:
> 
> 1. People who believe that it is their way or the highway, there is no gray area, and they train all horses the exact same, no individuality, no excuses. And they shove it on others. Good grief, there are many different ways to train a horse, depending on the horses needs. Everyone is different, respect it.



Exactly what I was trying to say!!


----------



## monsterofastorm (Apr 22, 2011)

O I completley agree with the saying every disipline but theirs sucks!

I hate it when people show in a class thats is a lower level than what they should be in.

People who completley baby their horses

People who stall their horses all day and night

People who call themselves trainers and can't ride a dead broke horse

and the list goes on


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad riders
Stupid people
Yep, that pretty much covers it


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay, another long thread for me to while my time away reading :twisted:

I can not STAND this girl at my school. She claims she has "a bunch of horses" and only told my friend and I how many when I said I had 4 and my mom has a few. Guess what?? She apparently has 4, and her dad has a bunch! When I asked her what discipline she rode, what breed of horses, generally making conversation, she had a.) No idea what discipline she rode, and b.) is apparently a vegan because she hates that cows are impregnated just for their milk. Umm, HELLO, cows need to be milked anyway, they produce milk without being prego. Oh, and guys, apparently SeaWorld is inflicting all kinds of cruelty on their animals :roll:. What really threw her is when I asked how she rode in a saddle if saddles were leather. This stumped her, so I threw out there that there were synthetic saddles, and she jumped on that ;-) Basically, I hate know-it-alls who are also liars!

It bugs me when everything is supposedly the horse's fault.

Anthropomorphizing. Screws up more horses than anything.

Starting horses too young.

Teens who are convinced they are trainers.

Over-muscled, worthless, lame-looking steroid-induced halter QHs. (obviously not all halter horses, just the insanely over-muscled ones that can barely walk)

People who let their animals' lameness go untreated.

People who let showing get in the way of respecting their horse and his limits.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to agree with almost everything but stuff that hops out at me are..

People who drive by and honk..grrr

People who run their horses everywhere...really?! Why?

People who baby their horse..

Uneducated people who know everything..

Lol no idea why this EXTREMELY irritates me..people who wear their halters under their bridle..

Horses you cant catch! Oh my god! I will never own a horse who runs away!..

Horses that tear down ANY fence..

Pawing..

Horses that wont tie..and the owners who wont take the time to work on the issue so their horse freaks out at a show, breaks the halter/lead while tied to the trailer and run around when they get loose..then the owner cant catch it!

People who let their horses nip which leads to biting..

Horses who wont pick up their feet..

Little kids running around and screaming at shows..

People who take five minutes to get in the arena when its their turn to run..

People blocking the alley..talking..

Barn sour horses..people who created barn sour horses..people who let their barn sour horses run home..

Ahhhh lol..the list goes and and on..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

And! There is one girl I run with..her horse has some genetic disease which effects his back end and legs..vet has told her MANY times, DO NOT RUN THIS HORSE, you will kill him!..and she still does..and this girl is going to school to be a vet!! Ha! She is an idiot..and she beats on him and when the poor thing doesn't run well she will say some pretty foul language..around little kids..then she will go and work the crap out of her poor horse! And when we try to tell her that she is cruel for riding her horse she snaps at us to mind our own D*** business..if she has a bad run it will be "mind you own F****** business..hate her..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Keep in mind these are just my personal pet peeves...

* People who don't know basic horse facts. Like saying your horse is 15.5hh, or this woman who BRED horses actually thought a black and a chestnut would produce a bay horse because the colors would "mix" together in the womb.

* Breed snobs. When I tell you I own an Arab, if your next statement is "Oh god, I HATE Arabs", I will probably kick poo in your face because you're an ignorant dinkus. There are breeds I like less then others but I am not so much of a cow as to loudly proclaim how much I hate your horse because of his breed.

* People who bring their children or dogs to the barn and have NO friggin responsibility over them. I am here to ride, not BABYSIT for YOU or be expected to care when my horse steps on your offspring or pet.

* People who think tying a red ribbon on their horses tail gives them free rein to completely stop paying attention. I am so sick of almost being kicked because I'm trying to pass 10 feet to the right of you and you're completely oblivious that your horse is trying to KILL mine!

* People who think it's "cool" to have a hyperactive badly behaved half-crazed horse, and spend the entire ride racing it around to show off how "cool" the horse is. Sorry sir, the blood dripping from your horses tortured mouth is NOT effing cool.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> is apparently a vegan because she hates that cows are impregnated just for their milk. Umm, HELLO, cows need to be milked anyway, they produce milk without being prego.


Huh? Not sure what you mean  Cows _do_ need to be pregnant/have calves to give milk...they produce milk because that's what their body would naturally do when they have a calf on them. Only, dairy farmers take the calves away when they're a few days old and hand feed them so they can get the milk from the cows that the calves would normally drink. If the cow isn't kept pregnant and having calves, eventually she'll dry up and stop giving milk until she has another calf.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh I agree with almost all of these and I actually do some of them without thinking about it though I try not to. 

The two that annoy me the most are probably people leaving rugs on for example I have a show friend who almost always rugs her horses even when it is so hot they're dripping with sweat standing out in the paddock without a rug. She says its an easy way to keep them clean and it won't kill them to sweat. I mean I have nothing against a horse working up a sweat if its being worked or something but leaving it out in the paddock with a rug on just because your to lazy to brush it before going for a ride. Its like standing out in the hot sun for hours with a thick jumper on. 

Then the non-horsie people who think they know everything. I have an uncle who has probably only ever ridden a horse a couple of times when he was a kid and he's giving me 'advice'. When ever he sees my horses he comments on how fat Sam is and how I should get out and gallop him more. He's always telling me what to do to 'fix' a problem with my horses. I mean its always well intended but come on just because I told you about my ride when you asked and then giving me advice I didn't ask for is just annoying. Don't get me wrong I take advice but when I ask for it from someone I know knows what they are talking about.

Actually I might add a third one. I agree with the no warming up or cooling down one. Whenever anyone rides my horses they just want to get on and run (especially the ones that have almost never been near a horse let alone on it). They always seem to think I'm such a party pooper when I tell them they have to go around slow for awhile before/after they go for a run. And the first time riders who want to "gallop" because they aren't scared. When they are barely keeping there balance walking, they are just asking to fall off. They don't seem to understand when I tell them I don't want them going too fast because I don't want them coming off one of my horses. Sorry thats more like four I'll stop now.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm. My biggest pet peeves are the following: 

"Breed snobs." You know, the people who only think their breed of horse is worth owning/breeding? Or only purebreds are worth owning/breeding? Well, I love all breeds of horses, including Arabians, Mustangs and grade horses. I hate it when people downgrade other breeds!

People who own really nice horses and never ride them, but they won't sell them either. I HATE seeing a nice horse just sitting there going to waste. 

Very similar are the people who don't ride their horses enough, and keep them in a small pen or stall without exercise. Horses are meant to run and roam, not be cooped up in a cell by themselves.

People who don't consider soundness when breeding horses. Strong bones and feet are a MUST! Please don't shrink the bones and feet because you think it's "pretty." I want a horse I can ride into it's 20's and be sound doing it!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Where I ride they horses ALWAYS wear martingales and chains. They are very kind to their horses but I think it's a little unnecessary... 

Riding instructors who don't listen to your ideals. My current instructor is awesome and understands that I might want to do some light competition in the future but I'm more interested in just being a good horsewoman. My previous instructors were all waaay too serious. Like I wanted to ride English so that MUST mean I want to show jump! 

Riding instructors who aren't friendly to their horses. To be honest when I was a kid I was basically told if the horse isn't listening then, PULL HARDER. As an adult I am having to learn about keeping my hands soft and how my seat is so important. I feel pretty bad about how much yanking I did when I was young.

People who have like 362748 horses and can't afford any of them.

Snobby horse-people. No explination needed.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine are:

How people usually look down on Thoroughbreds and call them "useless" and/or "agressive"

How some people only care about showing their horse and not spending anytime quality time with them.

When people post really high. I don't know why, but it bothers me.

That's all i will post. Don't want to post everything lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...I haven't read all the replies, but I have a few "pet peeves"...

1) People who stick their noses into other's business when it's not been asked for. I had this happen the other day when I was riding back to the barn; literally this lady pretty much ran us down, and then proceded to talk my ear off about what hoof moisturizer I should be using, how I should train, and what equipment I should be using or not using...wth???!!! I appreciate advice when it is asked for, but when people who think they know it all when it comes to horses, come up and tell you what you "need to do, and how you need to do it" just because they have 40 years of experience...that is where I get prickly. 

2) I don't like when people get into horses when they are unprepared for it; ie, getting a green horse for a young kid, or getting a green horse when they aren't ready to train, those sorts of scenarios. I'm not saying that they never work out, but I've seen some pretty awful things happen when uneducated owners get into big trouble because they were unprepared, and undereducated for what they were jumping into. There are SO many resources one can turn to, now a days, so I don't think there is ever a reason to go into horse ownership blindly. 

3) "Babying" a 1000 lb animal. Sorry folks, but that 1000 lb "dog" has the quickest reaction time of any land animal...he needs to be treated like a horse, not an overgrown puppy. I'm not saying to not love him, and treat him with kindness, but set boundaries, and teach him to respect you...out of that will come a much better working relationship and trust, than if you just let him walk all over you, or get his way. And if you don't know how to work through something, find someone who does, and have them help you.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

This:

People who own really nice horses and never ride them, but they won't sell them either. I HATE seeing a nice horse just sitting there going to waste.

This drives me bonkers. Why should anyone sell their horse just because they don't ride them? I work full time and have an 11 month old daughter, so my horse sits in the field and eats grass 5 or 6 days out of the week. I try to get out more, but life just doesn't work out that way. Does that mean I should sell her because she's "going to waste"? 

There are days I'm just too tired to put in a "training" ride and I just hop on bareback and putz around the arena, or I just groom her and fuss over her. But I enjoy my time with her no matter what I do. How is that a waste? Not everyone gets a horse to ride it, or make it into a top show horse. I don;t know any horse who doesn't enjoy standing around being lazy. They don't think it's a bad thing. They don't stand around wishing their owners would sell them to someone who would ride them.

I'm sorry, but why would anyone say you need to sell your horse just because you're not riding it? grrr. I get so sick of hearing it. 


​


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Thia said:


> This:
> 
> People who own really nice horses and never ride them, but they won't sell them either. I HATE seeing a nice horse just sitting there going to waste.
> 
> ...


As long as your horse gets proper care and isn't obscenely fat from just sitting around (to the point that it's a health issue), I have no problem with this.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow you guys have covered so much! 

Thia I don't have a problem with what you do, what I have a problem with are people who stable their horses and don't see them for months!! but won't lease them because no one is good enough to ride their horse...

I also have to agree with those people who treat their foals like dogs...mine has grown into a 1000lb dog that needed a LOT of retraining!

I don't think this one has been covered though:

People who think that riding and training horses is so easy and simple. If someone tells me to 'just throw on a saddle and ride' again, I think I will smack them!!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

people bringing dogs to barns/shows. Im allergic to them - not everybody appreciates fido hanging around , however well behaved he may be. I like to be able to see what I am doing, not blowing my nose every ten seconds with streaming eyes.

With that said , what is worse , is dogs that jump at you , the kind that jump at your legs and chest and get all up in your face and their owners think it is cute. I dont appreciate muddy footprints all over my clothes or dog slobber in my face. not cool.

Im not much of a dog person needless to say.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine are when people running boarding barns have crappy arena footing and have no clue that it is bad. Sorry people, two loops around the arena at anything faster then a walk should not turn it into the dustbowl. It is very hard on the lungs of both horse and rider. I was once at a place where it was hard packed dirt with a dusting of dirt on top. My horse slipped all over and I was afraid to ride in it. Since the managers were new I asked them when they were going to fix the footing? They looked at me with a very confused look. I knew then that I would 
have to get out. 

My other beef has been talked about already. It would be all the " trainers" out there. The same place that had the crappy footing had a barn manager that had ridden as a kid, but had only just started riding again about 6 months before she started touting herself as a trainer. Ummm, ok. 

Lastly I agree with the excessive gear point. I have spurs, I only use them when my mare is in season as she will seriously just stop and wait for stallions to come service her on the trails. A nice reminder to move is sometimes needed. However I knew a guy who was giving lessons and he made all of his students wear them. My theory is that most of the time, long reigns will do what you need most of the time and the horse doesn't get a dead side either.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> The number one thing I hate is *bad riding instructors. *People who don't pay attention to their students, don't teach them proper riding, and don't care if the kid who has been coming for months still can't post trot, canter, tack up their horses, or even put a halter on. I've had first hand experience with such teachers. If you don't take your job as an educator of a future generation of equestrians seriously, go home.


This! My last lesson was about 2yrs ago . (I really want to start back ) Anyway my instructor ingored me for several months ,but I had fun the first year when it was only 2 riders in a group lesson ,but then it went to 5 riders and I didn't learn anything the second year :evil:. So I quit her . So now I'm looking for a new instructor. I just want to start back from the basics for a refresher.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

See-sawing on the reins. 

It makes my blood boil. Ugh.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh yes SD, to make them go "on the bit"!! Horrible, can't believe people do it...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh yeah, which reminds me of the whole running around hauling on the bit with your hands by your knees until the horse 'gives' and calling it collection. *headdesk*


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

I dislike it when...

People tie their horses to a post like you would a dog with the lead rope lower than it's knees. They argue that they want their horse to be able to graze but when the horse freaks out and gets tangled up in the rope and then freaks out more, then will they want their horse to be able to graze?? I doubt it!

When people are constantly putting their horse and other people's horses in danger just to show off or to be noticed. 

When people tell me how to do things with my horses and act as if their way is the only way.

I know this has already been said many times but I strongly dislike snobby horse riders!! They sure make the effort to ruin a perfect day.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> People who own really nice horses and never ride them, but they won't sell them either. I HATE seeing a nice horse just sitting there going to waste.
> 
> Very similar are the people who don't ride their horses enough, and keep them in a small pen or stall without exercise. Horses are meant to run and roam, not be cooped up in a cell by themselves.


I guess I should have combined these two! I am sure horses are perfectly happy out in a pasture eating grass. That is the way horses were meant to spend their days- grazing.

I guess because of where I live I see a lot of horses sitting in *pens* and not getting used, or exercised very often. I still say that it is a waste to stick a perfectly good horse in confinement and do nothing with it. It's not fair to the horse either who has to live it's life in a cell. It's not good for them physically or mentally. And it drives me crazy, because, what a waste. There are people out there who would actually appreciate the horse and ride it/ spend time with it.

Pasture I don't have a problem with. I sure wish I had one. :lol:

So seriously, you don't know someone with horses that doesn't ever do a thing with them and think "what a waste?" That you personally would actually use and ride the horse, and it's a waste that the other owner doesn't seem to care about it? Sure, they feed it, but that's about it? Because I do. Maybe I am just weird that way! I think it goes back to my childhood when I was horse crazy and would do anything to have a horse. And now I do have horses, but I'm still kind of like "I can't believe that person has a horse and doesn't love it as much as I would!" I guess it's the horse-crazy little girl still in me.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

When it comes to barn dogs, I have no problem with them. When the problem comes in is when the dog is allowed in the arena and runs after the horses! ESPECIALLY when they're herding dogs. For example, corgis. Can NOT stand them. Never met one with manners. Sorry to those who have them, if yours is well-behaved I have nothing against it. But every corgi I've ever ridden around has been awful, trying to herd my horse, which then bucks and almost gets me off. Then the owner of the dog (the BO sadly) says that "The horses just have to learn to deal with it." EXCUSE ME?! I would kick too if there was a short devil biting my heels! And I will sue if your d*** dog causes my horse to get injured.

I feel so much better after venting that...


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> I can not STAND this girl at my school. She claims she has "a bunch of horses" and only told my friend and I how many when I said I had 4 and my mom has a few. Guess what?? She apparently has 4, and her dad has a bunch! When I asked her what discipline she rode, what breed of horses, generally making conversation, she had a.) No idea what discipline she rode, and b.) is apparently a vegan because she hates that cows are impregnated just for their milk. Umm, HELLO, cows need to be milked anyway, they produce milk without being prego. Oh, and guys, apparently SeaWorld is inflicting all kinds of cruelty on their animals :roll:. What really threw her is when I asked how she rode in a saddle if saddles were leather. This stumped her, so I threw out there that there were synthetic saddles, and she jumped on that :wink: Basically, I hate know-it-alls who are also liars!


Yikes! She sounds like a PETA nut.


​


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

sixlets said:


> When it comes to barn dogs, I have no problem with them. When the problem comes in is when the dog is allowed in the arena and runs after the horses! ESPECIALLY when they're herding dogs. For example, corgis. Can NOT stand them. Never met one with manners. Sorry to those who have them, if yours is well-behaved I have nothing against it. But every corgi I've ever ridden around has been awful, trying to herd my horse, which then bucks and almost gets me off. Then the owner of the dog (the BO sadly) says that "The horses just have to learn to deal with it." EXCUSE ME?! I would kick too if there was a short devil biting my heels! And I will sue if your d*** dog causes my horse to get injured.
> 
> I feel so much better after venting that...


I had a similar experience with a place I boarded at a few years ago; BOs dogs loved "playing" with the horses (right, we know the difference between playing with and chasing)...well one day when I had my horse TIED in the aisle way of the barn, those two dogs came in and tried to chase...the cattle dog actually snipped at his heels when the horse couldn't go anywhere; by that time I was over there, and had shagged those idiots away from my horse. BO laughed about it!! I was ticked...the only good thing was that my horse didn't freak out over it, so he didn't get hurt, but he was always a little leary around different dogs when he was tied up after that...can't say that I blame him. I moved him less than a month later, too...


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Speaking of barn dogs, the first barn I boarded at had a dog that would run the isle way and jump up at the horses faces. My horse was used to dogs and didn't move fats enough to g his head away. The dogs tooth hooked in his nose, sliced it from between the nostrils to the bottom of the lip. Plus the barn owner didn't tell me till I showed up a couple of days after. I worked 12 hour shifts so it had been like 3 days. It was already getting crusty. I had to have the vet out, he had to cut it open again to clean it up and then sew it up again. After I told the BO he changes his story to a nail in the stall. Long story short, I contacted the DA, I had a Witness and I got my vet bill paid. Oh and I had moved out too.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

SidMit said:


> Speaking of barn dogs, the first barn I boarded at had a dog that would run the isle way and jump up at the horses faces. My horse was used to dogs and didn't move fats enough to g his head away. The dogs tooth hooked in his nose, sliced it from between the nostrils to the bottom of the lip. Plus the barn owner didn't tell me till I showed up a couple of days after. I worked 12 hour shifts so it had been like 3 days. It was already getting crusty. I had to have the vet out, he had to cut it open again to clean it up and then sew it up again. After I told the BO he changes his story to a nail in the stall. Long story short, I contacted the DA, I had a Witness and I got my vet bill paid. Oh and I had moved out too.


Holy crap. Why can't people watch their dogs? I'm so glad you got your bill paid for!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

sixlets said:


> Holy crap. Why can't people watch their dogs? I'm so glad you got your bill paid for!


I later found out he was an alcoholic and drove that place in the ground. Sad too as it was really light at airy. I drive by it now as I moved to the same road it is on, and it is not even horse property anymore. The Barn, fence, and arena are all run down and the driveway is all locked and gated. What a waste.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate it when:

People are entered in a show at a level below what they should be entered in. Somebody else posted this, and I totally agree with it! It is unfair to everybody else when you are 10x better than them. Stop being in that level when you KNOW that you are going to win! It's incredibly rude to people who have been working hard for months to show at that level, and you come in and should be showing two levels above but choose not to.

People who have horse property just because they want the space, and have no horses and don't use the property for anything. I want to have horse property, and would love the opportunity to have my horse in my backyard! It kills me whenever I see a beautiful big pasture with half dead grass and dirt because they just want the space even though they aren't going to use it for anything. At least maintain the property!

People who tell me what to do because they "have more experience than I do". I understand where they are coming from, I am only 15. I don't want to sound like a "know it all teenager" because I do LOVE input from other people, that it is when I ASK for it! I hate unsolicited information! Especially when people have the nerve to tell me to do something with my horse after I have explained that I have tried it before and it DOES NOT WORK! Not all horses are the same! They need to be trained and worked with DIFFERENTLY! I think I know my horse a little bit better than you!

People who spell "reins" as "reigns". You ride your horse with reins attached to the bridle. You are not a king who reigns. It does not make sense that when you pull back on the "reigns" your horse does not stop. PLEASE watch what you write and PROOFREAD before you post. I am a grammar freak, and I'm not afraid to admit it.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

*Pet peeves*

I will start off with this :
I was riding my VERY green and VERY easily angered mare on the road for the FIRST time yesterday. I had an orange vest tied to my saddle, a red ribbon on her tail, and a sign sticking up from my saddle that said "Aggressive horse Please watch out" I was riding her at a slow walk, letting her do her own thing (sniff the piece of tire, slosh through the mud, stare down the ducks in the pond) when all of the sudden, a guy on a four wheeler pulls up beside me. At first I thought. "Okay, he's being pretty nice" since he was going slow, not revving his engine, etc. But then, he says "Nice looking horse you got there. Does she bite?" I was like *facepalm* **LOOK AT MY SIGN!** And when I said yes, he looked at me like I was the one trying to bite him. (she had started to get annoyed with the constant rumble of the bike, and was nipping at the four wheeler.) Then, he revved his engine, sprayed dirt at us, and parked 20 feet up the road, and *turned and looked at what he had done*. My mare reared, and I had to jump off to avoid being flattened. She landed on her back, he started LAUGHING, as I tried to get her up and calm her down, while seeing if she hurt something. I felt like running over and slapping him in the side of the head!! 
I have a few more, but they have pretty much been covered. except this :
There is a girl at the barn where I exercise a mans horses; She put two barrel pads under her saddle, an ear thing (can't remember what they are called for the life of me!) a nightingale, a tie down strap, a breast collar, a back cinch, saddle bags, and a girth cover. I was interested, I thought she was going on a huge ride, so I followed her into the indoor arena - it was +35 outside, and in the arena (which, sadly, has no AC) it read +42 on the thermometer. She then lunged him for 30 minutes, full gear , then rode him at a canter for an hour! By the end, I thought he would collapse, and he was shaking, and he had a cold sweat going on. Then, she let him drink FOUR buckets of ice water, from the hose, and put him back in his stall!!! I was ****ed!


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I guess because of where I live I see a lot of horses sitting in *pens* and not getting used, or exercised very often. I still say that it is a waste to stick a perfectly good horse in confinement and do nothing with it. It's not fair to the horse either who has to live it's life in a cell. It's not good for them physically or mentally. And it drives me crazy, because, what a waste. There are people out there who would actually appreciate the horse and ride it/ spend time with it.
> 
> I agree with this, I hate it too when I see a horse that has obviously confined in a stall for most of it's life, and is a complete wackjob because of it. That's a waste of a good horse.
> 
> ...


I know plenty of people that don't do anything with their horse other than come out every so often and feed it treats and groom it. As long as the horse is healthy and is getting the proper care I see nothing wrong with it. Just because the owner isn't out every day to ride or fuss over their horse doesn't mean they don't care about them, or not love them. 

On the other hand I do know 1 person who owns a horse that I think "What a waste." They shouldn't even own a goldfish, much less a horse. He's thin, feet are terrible, and wormy. His parasite infestation was so bad at one point that he was going into shock and his kidneys were failing. Even with 3 heavy weight blankets on him and hand walking him I couldn't get his body temp above 90*. The owner took him to the vet, and by some miracle he pulled through. But the owner never change the way he cared for this horse. I would love to own him, even offered to buy him at one point, as he would make someone an awesome horse. 

That is a true waste of a horse. Not one who has the proper care, and is healthy, but just not being ridden


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> People are entered in a show at a level below what they should be entered in. Somebody else posted this, and I totally agree with it! It is unfair to everybody else when you are 10x better than them. Stop being in that level when you KNOW that you are going to win! It's incredibly rude to people who have been working hard for months to show at that level, and you come in and should be showing two levels above but choose not to.


I totally agree with this!
I have a somewhat similar problem in my club. We do speed shows and people are allowed to ride more than one horse in their class. Well it wouldn't bother me if they were allowed to pick one horse to get points and ribbons for and then just rode the others for fun but they don't! One time this girl (whom I do not get along with) brought 3 horses to ride and placed with each horse. So then me and the other people in our class lost out on placing because she was riding 3 different horses. Thankfully shes younger than me so I'm not in her class this year. **phew!**
I don't mean to sound like all I care about are points and ribbons but I just think it's unfair to the other riders. 

On that note I thought of another thing I dislike. The same girl I was talking about above will, after a speed show, race around in the arena doing barrels and poles even though her horse is hot and sweaty and breathing heavy. She also checks frequently to make sure people are watching her. I feel so bad for her horse!


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't be too picky about this because, after all, beggars can't be choosers. But, I am often riding one of my instructor's horses during my lesson, as do many other riders, and I really hate it when I've just mastered a new skill during a lesson and I'm very happy about it and can't wait to try it again next week but by the time my next lesson comes around, the horse has forgotten all about it because of all the different riders that have ridden throughout the week.
I guess it isn't much to be complaining about but it is difficult to progress.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

It always has peeved me when someone hops on my horse or a friend's horse and does stupid things. When I had my old mare, I allowed a girl to ride her to show her that Princess was as spunky and excitably as a youngster. Instead of enjoying the ride, she pushed my horse around and pulled harshly on the reins. When I tried to tell her to back of in fear of making Princess a hard-mouth, she tried to tell me the old horse was already one! Nonsense! I rode that horse on a loose rein with no problems many, _many_ times. I admit, we had "arguments" a few times, but usually she'd quiet down and I could casually ride her. 

I hate people who ride a horse like every horse is the same. Bah.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> I guess I shouldn't be too picky about this because, after all, beggars can't be choosers. But, I am often riding one of my instructor's horses during my lesson, as do many other riders, and I really hate it when I've just mastered a new skill during a lesson and I'm very happy about it and can't wait to try it again next week but by the time my next lesson comes around, the horse has forgotten all about it because of all the different riders that have ridden throughout the week.
> I guess it isn't much to be complaining about but it is difficult to progress.


Ugh, the same thing happens to me only the horses that I ride usually get sold out from under me. It's so frustrating to finally reach your goal with a horse and come out to the barn the next week to find out it's been sold.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

*horse jumps racing*

*snobby people who think they are sooooooooo good*

*hunters*

*slaughter houses*


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

-People who think I'm 'mean' for correcting my(or any) horse. Seriously, if it's kicking out at you need to set that horse in its place or you're going to get hurt. Saying "bad horse!" will not cut it.

-Racing 2 year olds

-When people give my horse like 20 treats at a time for no reason.

-The western/english debate. We all love horses, does it really matter what saddle we're using? 

-Beginners that think they more about horses than you because they've read about it in a _book_. I don't need someone who has been riding for 2 weeks tell me what I'm doing wrong, whether it's about riding or actual training.

-Those who always want more, more, more and will not shut up about what they don't have when they are obviously blessed. Especially with horses.

That's all I can think of. I'm sure there are more.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

horseloverd2 said:


> -People who think I'm 'mean' for correcting my(or any) horse. Seriously, if it's kicking out at you need to set that horse in its place or you're going to get hurt. Saying "bad horse!" will not cut it.
> 
> *-Racing 2 year olds*
> 
> ...


Ohhh, this seriously P.O's me :evil: I got my Ottb when he was 3 , and he had been racing since he was a year and a half! He was already the type of horse that only wants to race race race.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

People who complain about what annoys them..just kidding folks. Sounds like a lot of folks on the same page about stuff. It makes me glad I'm at the barn I am. I lucked into a good respectful group of horse owners.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

It's not so much bad riders that bother me, it's bad riders who are not willing to learn.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Back to barn dogs. I must, just MUST comment because it never occurred to me that this might have been an ongoing problem at other places as well. 

When I was 15 I was working at a prestigious Arabian farm close to my house, just cleaning stalls and doing repair work, fixing latches, etc. It was a 24 hour barn so I could come and go at any time as long as my list of 'chores' got done.
This night a lady was there with her CORGI (devil dogs, I say!) and this dog was yapping constantly and chasing the horses as I moved them from stall to stall to clean. Most of the horses didn't have a problem with it and I was just annoyed at first.
Then I was moving one of this particular lady's horses to another stall and her dog CHARGED this horse, which sent the horse running spooky quickly into the stall. Wouldn't have been a problem, I always placed myself between the horse and the door latch, since most of the doors didn't open all the way, I was worried about them gouging hips or what not. 
Well when he spooked he cut it and myself extremely close, the latch of the door digging into my arm and furrowing my skin. The horse was fine as we got in, turned around and I unhooked the lead.
I step out of the stall and turn to close the door and this FREAK is in my face screaming about how I need to learn how to handle horses and that she was a $200,000 horse and if she had been injured it would have been my *** in a sling. 

Me: Standing there, bleeding like a stuck pig, thinking:
A) If you're so **** worried about it, stop playing snooty princess and clean YOUR OWN horse's stall, so no one else has to move him. 
B)Again, if you are so worried about it, and you love this horse so much why don't you keep your dang dog in the car if you know she likes to chase horses, and also that your horse will spook. 
I'M the lucky one, there are any number of ways that could have ended much worse than it did. What if she had bucked? What if the horse really HAD hurt herself, instead of just me? If I hadn't been standing between her and the latch she probably would have. But ok.
So, I'm 15 years old, I'm not thinking about the consequences or what might lessen the severity of this lady's anger.
I tell her, very loudly, what she can do with her dog, and her $200,000 horse for that matter AND her bad attitude, then tell her that she can meet me in court because I'm going to own her, her horse, her car and her house, for pulling a stupid little stunt like she did.
I don't to this day know if I could have sued her for just being plain dumb or not. But, it took 11 stitches to close up my arm(Thankfully, I was insured at the time.) 
And the thing is, I really think she might have believed that I could sue her, because NOTHING was ever said about it. Not to me, I never heard anything from the barn owners, who asked about my arm later that week, I just said I cut it. And though I saw her again, I never saw that dumb little bratty dog of hers, and I was never banned from touching her horses, even while she was there, she wouldn't say anything or even watch while I was moving them.

Just my own little rant on barn dogs. Well, not barn dogs, but stupid people who own dogs and can't control them while at the barn.

*Rant Over*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Huh? Not sure what you mean  Cows _do_ need to be pregnant/have calves to give milk...they produce milk because that's what their body would naturally do when they have a calf on them. Only, dairy farmers take the calves away when they're a few days old and hand feed them so they can get the milk from the cows that the calves would normally drink. If the cow isn't kept pregnant and having calves, eventually she'll dry up and stop giving milk until she has another calf.


 Seems I was misinformed by my other friend, lol. Point I was trying to make is, she thinks there's such cruelty in everything having to do with animals, and that's the kind of stuff that annoys me to death.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Speaking of dogs...There are two dogs living in a house on the way to the forest..When horses go past they run to the gate, jump up at it and bark!! It terrifies every horse every time! I think something should be done about the dogs...! They could be trained to stop or go out the back garden! One day someone is gonna get hurt because of them...I wonder can anything be done about them?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Dusty1228 said:


> Back to barn dogs. I must, just MUST comment because it never occurred to me that this might have been an ongoing problem at other places as well.
> 
> When I was 15 I was working at a prestigious Arabian farm close to my house, just cleaning stalls and doing repair work, fixing latches, etc. It was a 24 hour barn so I could come and go at any time as long as my list of 'chores' got done.
> This night a lady was there with her CORGI (devil dogs, I say!) and this dog was yapping constantly and chasing the horses as I moved them from stall to stall to clean. Most of the horses didn't have a problem with it and I was just annoyed at first.
> ...


-giving a standing ovation-


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

It surprises me how many horror stories you guys have about barn dogs! One of the places I still ride at every once in a while has three and everyone loves them to death. They're a little mischevious but over-all well behaved. And one's a corgi! (He's probably the worst out of all of them, I'll admit, but he's definitely not even close to any you've described!). 

About leaving a horse out in the pasture. I'm sorry but if you don't have time to care for a horse- that means actually WORKING it- _you shouldn't have a horse. _You may love it to death. You may enjoy grooming it, whatever. But horses actually need to be exercised on a fairly regular basis to remain healthy. In the wild they didn't JUST stand around and graze. They were big game for predators and had to act like it. It would actually probably be kinder to a horse to sell it to a good owner that will ride it to it's potential (or at least RIDE it, walking around a pasture for ten minutes every once in a while doesn't count it my mind) than have it sit outside as a pasture ornament. I don't mind letting an old horse/one that's past it's prime/etc roam in a pasture and be lazy. But I DO believe that letting a horse with lots of life left in it just sit outside and rot is a WASTE. You don't have to own a horse to enjoy them. You can have a riding lesson every other week- they do come in 30 minute varities that should be possible to fit in most anyone's schedule- and then your quality time and appreciation of horses might even INCREASE. 

I think I'm alone on this point but I really don't enjoy people taking my cross-ties. It would be fine but most of them seem to be in really inconvienant places so forcing me to move to one of the 3/4 of those that are bad will get me pretty annoyed. 

LOSING MY GLOVES! I ALWAYS DO THIS!

Bad instructors. 

People who spoil their horses rotten. Like treating a 1,200 lb animal like a dog, not teaching them ANY manners rotten. 

BOARDERS WHO NEVER COME TO SEE THEIR HORSES! It's bad enough for the horses but it's plain DANGEROUS to the people who get stuck handling them. 

Anyone saying that riding is easy. I won't get in a hissy fit about it but it's just sad. What about riding such a huge animal with it's own mind even SEEMS easy? :-( 

People who ride at huge showbarns and just pop on the dead-broke hugely expensive horses, get ribbons, hop off, go home.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry you guys had the crappy dog experiences. I sort of did. My old BOs "bred" chihuahaus. The equivalent of grade horses and rescued dogs, so they were everywhere. Thankfully, all they did was yap and be obnoxious, no chasing of horses. 

My new BO has 2 border collies that live at the barn, but they only herd when they're told. One in particular has saved my *** a few times when I didn't grab the gate fast enough and would have ended up chasing several horses all over the yard. Buuut the dog was standing there, so I yelled at her and she jumped in front of them. 

Erm..I hate getting my foot stepped on. It's only ever my right foot, doesn't matter the horse. Hahaha.

I'm also not really a fan of people who keep their horses stalled 24/7. Okay, I can understand if it's injured and needs to be on stall rest, but a 17hh Hanoverian doesn't need to live in a 10x14 box all the time. It's a horse. Treat it like a horse.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree with getting stepped on! I constantly have bruises on my feet XD


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

People who ride with there hands a mile apart... Looks silly and irks me BAD. haha Maybe not so much western... But when I see someone riding english and doing it ugh OH MY GOSH stop my eyes are bleeding! haha

Oh and people who think they can beat a horse and it will do some good.... aka stupid cowboys who know nothing about really training a horse.... That really gets under my skin....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> I agree with getting stepped on! I constantly have bruises on my feet XD


I got my foot smashed right in the middle in the middle of March. Still bruised. Doesn't hurt, but it's still all purple. And a couple weeks ago, Abby spooked and crunched my big toe. I had to have it x-rayed to see if she broke it. Nope, but there's a blood blister under my toenail, so my toenail is awkwardly blue/purple. Haha.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Quite a few things annoy me but heres a few xD

*1.* _people who write horses off as 'bad' or 'useless' because the animal is different. I have befriended and trained many 'agressive' horses who were really just misunderstood and confused._

*2.* _people who ride roughly, constantly clinging to their horse's faces and kicking at the same time._

*3.* _people who don't think it's alright to repremind a horse. I mean come on. Its a horse. When a dog pees in the house, you don't go 'oh bailey, you arent supposed to do that sweety! oh well.' no. You rub their noses in it, swatt their butts, and send them outside. If my horse nips at someone, it's going to get slapped on the muzzle. If it crowds me, I'm going to make it get out of my space. If it kicks, I'm going to make it circle me until it's ready to play nice. Deal with it._

*4.* _People who handfeed horses. It just makes a big mess that could easily of been advoided._

*5.* _know-it-alls, ofcourse._

*6. *_people who chide me for keeping my horse out 27-4. She's blanketed when its under 40 degrees, she's a huge puffball in the winter, she has a shelter, she has plenty of feed, and she's happy. Unlike those silly fat, shaved horses who crib their stalls!_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i have another to add to mine people who go to harsher bits and such to fix a problem. 
for instance i used to ride this arabian gelding they had been riding him in a correction bit because he wouldnt stop and a tie down cause he threw his head around. Well i took him out of it and slowly started bringing him back in a simple snaffle within a month had him trotting on a loose rein and stopping with minimal pressure 2 months canter loose rein stop off seat.Well i left because of BO issues and they brought him to the last gymkhana asked if i wanted to ride an event on him i hesitantly said yes. Well the girl who has been riding him comes out with this twisted wire gag on a bridle to big for him and then puts a correction bit back on him because he "wouldnt stop" right after i went and put 30 mins of snaffle loose rein work on him and he was an angel. It peeved me so badly it was rediculous. 
heh sorry rantish there


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

i have a couple ! lol

- the bigest one poeple who dont let there hrse BE A HORSE. i even heard somebody say no my horse cant have grass its fatning like really!

- harsh bits ! thre is never a need for a harsh bit 
- blaming your horse for your mistake. 99.9% the time it the rider's falt not the horse
- judging horse by the beed or how they look 
- having a huge warm up before the show makes no sense unless your horse needs it
- using force to get your horse to do something 
- or poeple who think how many horses you own determines how good of a rider you are. 
- criticking* ? someyones horse or a rider when your hardly know anything yourself 
- poeple who dont take care of the horse they ride or own and they aspect everbody else to do it for them! 
- poeple who dont appreciat there horses 
omg i can go one for ever lol im going to stop now basecly miss treating your horses get's me so very mad !


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Endiku said:


> _ When a dog pees in the house, you don't go 'oh bailey, you arent supposed to do that sweety! oh well.' no. You rub their noses in it, swatt their butts, and send them outside. _


People that think this is how you train a dog irritate me. Sorry no offence but that is the worst thing you can do when a dog pee's in the house. Do you want some one to shove your face in your ****? Dogs only associate things that are happaning as it happens. If you catch the dog in the act you say "NO BAD DOG" not yelling but saying it in a ferm toan then take them out side to finish, praising them like jesus just came when they go out side. A lot of people will tell you to pick them up because they will stop but mine didn't he just kept on going


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh and I bet I have one on here that every one can agree with. 

"trainers" on youtube. FREEKEN IRRITATING! I met a girl once that thought she knew every thing becaue she lerned it all on youtube. She had a problem with her horse and she asked for my help. I told her get a trainer because I don't have time. She said no thanks I'll just learn about it on youtube. I think she was looking for free help. >_<


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, got one. People who post to forums like these screaming for help with a particular problem only to recant 3 posts later when they don't get the baby coddling answer they were looking for, or say in one post that their horse doesn't do this or that and then next post they are a professional trainer. Ummm, choose one. We all get that you're full of crap.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Okay, got one. People who post to forums like these screaming for help with a particular problem only to recant 3 posts later when they don't get the baby coddling answer they were looking for, or say in one post that their horse doesn't do this or that and then next post they are a professional trainer. Ummm, choose one. We all get that you're full of crap.


 sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo true!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

My two dogs seem to have potty trained themselves! They never go to the toilet in the house even if they are in all night!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Sarahandlola said:


> My two dogs seem to have potty trained themselves! They never go to the toilet in the house even if they are in all night!


our big dog was like that. but my jack was not. He was good for the most part. I would say that he only had about a dozen accidents in the house.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> People that think this is how you train a dog irritate me. Sorry no offence but that is the worst thing you can do when a dog pee's in the house. Do you want some one to shove your face in your ****? Dogs only associate things that are happaning as it happens. If you catch the dog in the act you say "NO BAD DOG" not yelling but saying it in a ferm toan then take them out side to finish, praising them like jesus just came when they go out side. A lot of people will tell you to pick them up because they will stop but mine didn't he just kept on going


I don't know about this. I have trained all of my dogs (four currently, 4 before) with this method, and it works.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> I don't know about this. I have trained all of my dogs (four currently, 4 before) with this method, and it works.


to each there own but I still think that it is wrong. I've tried it but had beter results the other way.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah both mine are labradors! They are good but the boy is so clumsy and huge!! He would knock you over with his sillyness XD He is only 1 though. The girl is 2.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> to each there own but I still think that it is wrong. I've tried it but had beter results the other way.


Thats fine, its each to your own I guess.


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

So many things have been covered, but I HATE to see someone just PLOP down in the saddle when they mount. It makes me cringe. Please lighten up. 

Hikers on the same trail as you who think you're lazy because you're making the horse do all the work. I actually had one tell me that one day, so I'm sure others are thinking it. Oh, and not being able to give in to the impulse to just run my horse right into him.

People who yell at their horse or even smack it for something it did wrong an hour ago. Do you know ANYTHING about the equine brain? Anything at all?


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Crate training is a way simpler method and the right way..... And its not brain surgery to do either haha That rubbing the nose in it thing is a very controversial subject in the dog world... a lot of people think it works.... a lot of people think those people are crazy. Whatever works for the dog works for the dog I guess....


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

JerBear said:


> Crate training is a way simpler method and the right way..... And its not brain surgery to do either haha That rubbing the nose in it thing is a very controversial subject in the dog world... a lot of people think it works.... a lot of people think those people are crazy. Whatever works for the dog works for the dog I guess....


Exactly


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

OH wait people who think that being loud and abusive to a horse is gonna get it in a trailer really makes my blood boil.... Stupidest thing people ever do.... And im sure a lot of people are guilty for it....


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Teaching bratty children who take their frustration out on the horse. when i see this..i rage.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

More things that annoy me are:

When people have been riding for a few years and spell riding like "Ridding"
When people only own horses to look cool.
How some people think a horse has to have a bit in its mouth to have control.
People who over use lesson horses.
Horses that bite.
Drivers who don't slow down.
Crossing a busy intersection in order to ride my horse on a quite rode.
People who stare at you, like they haven't seen a horse before.


----------



## GarlicBread (Oct 7, 2010)

Of all the stable vices weaving annoys me the most. One of the boarders at my barns' gelding is a BAD weaver. He throws his head up and everything. I don't know why, but every time I see a horse weaving I get SO annoyed! :lol:

Horses that hold their breathe when you're trying to put on/tighten the girth. One of the lesson horses does that CONSTANTLY, and he has such a wide barrel to begin with! He thinks he's oh-so-clever, but he's gotta let out that air sometime!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Non-horse people in the supermarket who look at me like I have 3 heads when I go shopping in my mud covered paddock boots, dirty riding breeches, horse hair covered shirt, pony tail off to one side due to serious hat head and a little hay hanging off the end. I mean really, what's wrong with that??


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Cinder said:


> About leaving a horse out in the pasture. I'm sorry but if you don't have time to care for a horse- that means actually WORKING it- _you shouldn't have a horse. _You may love it to death. You may enjoy grooming it, whatever. But horses actually need to be exercised on a fairly regular basis to remain healthy. In the wild they didn't JUST stand around and graze. They were big game for predators and had to act like it. It would actually probably be kinder to a horse to sell it to a good owner that will ride it to it's potential (or at least RIDE it, walking around a pasture for ten minutes every once in a while doesn't count it my mind) than have it sit outside as a pasture ornament. I don't mind letting an old horse/one that's past it's prime/etc roam in a pasture and be lazy. But I DO believe that letting a horse with lots of life left in it just sit outside and rot is a WASTE. You don't have to own a horse to enjoy them. You can have a riding lesson every other week- they do come in 30 minute varities that should be possible to fit in most anyone's schedule- and then your quality time and appreciation of horses might even INCREASE.


So you're telling me, since I can only see my horse 2 days a week because I have a full time job and a toddler that I need to sell her because the rest of the time she gets to loaf around in a pasture and eat grass?? :shock: WTF???? You have to be kidding. I'm pretty sure Thia doesn't have any complaints. 

90% of the time when I ride her, I ride for an hour or more. Walk/trot, as she doesn't know how to canter yet. Yes, there are days I only putz around the arena bareback for a half hr, mostly walk, but who cares? She's slowly gaining muscle, and is happy at her job. She spent the last 10yrs of her life sitting in a field as a broodmare once she came off the track. ( OTSTB) She's 14, and has only been broke for about 4 months. 

Once the weather warms up, and my husband can stay at the barn with me with our daughter, I will be going out more often. But I'm not a good owner because I won't sell her to someone who'll work her more often :roll:


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Most have been mentioned.
People who don't know where to put saddles and put them up on the horse's shoulder. Also, to add on, people who think that 100% of the time you know where to put the saddle because the girth will be RIGHT behind the elbow. Alright, about 90% of the time that's too far forward, and the other 10% is an exception due to an awkward barrel-ed horse or an ill fitting saddle. AKA: Most of the time you're wrong. (If you do that.)


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Tymer said:


> Most have been mentioned.
> People who don't know where to put saddles and put them up on the horse's shoulder. Also, to add on, people who think that 100% of the time you know where to put the saddle because *the girth will be RIGHT behind the elbow.* Alright, about 90% of the time that's too far forward, and the other 10% is an exception due to an awkward barrel-ed horse or an ill fitting saddle. AKA: Most of the time you're wrong. (If you do that.)


This seriously annoys me. I make sure it is two finger lengths away from the elbow, thats usually where the saddle sits. (but, I guess it depends on how big or small your fingers are :lol: )


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoilt lil brats that hit their ponies over the head , Yank reins, whip repeatedly and scream at their ponies when their frustrated.

& THE PARENTS THAT ALLOW THEM TO DO IT !!! *** RAGE**** 

I would of ( & did 1 time ) Copped the biggest flogging for that behavior when I was little.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

People who try to tell me how to ride. If you are not my coach or trainer, don't say a word. Just because I don't ride like you doesn't mean I'm doing it wrong.

And why does Parelli bother you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

touchofsleep said:


> People who try to tell me how to ride. If you are not my coach or trainer, don't say a word. Just because I don't ride like you doesn't mean I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> And why does Parelli bother you if you don't mind me asking?


 anndddd i'm not saying I am not ok with taking advice. I love when people give me advice. But I have one girl who constantly tells me all these things that I already know. It's like she catches me at a bad moment every time


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

and I just got stepped on the other day for the first time. He was oblivious. Ugh. And when he gets close to my face to groom me and doesn't realize it hurts when he swings his head around or pushes it up against my body. Ughhh it makes me soooo mad. I know he doesn't realize it but it ****es me off


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

> Hikers on the same trail as you who think you're lazy because you're making the horse do all the work. I actually had one tell me that one day, so I'm sure others are thinking it. Oh, and not being able to give in to the impulse to just run my horse right into him.


I don't like this either. I've had people say the same thing when they see me running my sled dogs. It's like really? You think I just wave my magic wand and the dogs (horses too) are magically trained and fed and taken care of and payed for?? Yeah...no that takes a _large_ amount of elbow grease.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Cinder said:


> About leaving a horse out in the pasture. I'm sorry but if you don't have time to care for a horse- that means actually WORKING it- _you shouldn't have a horse. _You may love it to death. You may enjoy grooming it, whatever. But horses actually need to be exercised on a fairly regular basis to remain healthy. In the wild they didn't JUST stand around and graze. They were big game for predators and had to act like it. It would actually probably be kinder to a horse to sell it to a good owner that will ride it to it's potential (or at least RIDE it, walking around a pasture for ten minutes every once in a while doesn't count it my mind) than have it sit outside as a pasture ornament. I don't mind letting an old horse/one that's past it's prime/etc roam in a pasture and be lazy. But I DO believe that letting a horse with lots of life left in it just sit outside and rot is a WASTE.


I disagree with this :? Maybe if you were talking about horses left to rot in a stall where they don't get exercise or fresh air or a chance to stretch their legs. THAT is sad and awful but seriously.... horses being able to just be horses and socialize with other horses and chill out in a nice pasture? That's a heck of a life! 

Do you think it's a waste for the horse or a waste for someone else who would do things differently? I'm sure the horse is perfectly happy living a more natural life. Dunno... maybe I'm just defensive cuz my navicular/ringbone guy is rehabbing out in a pasture right now but I'll tell you that whole gimpy herd he is living with right now is happy to just be able to exist and be horses on someone's dime and not be sent to a rescue or slaughterhouse.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> So you're telling me, since I can only see my horse 2 days a week because I have a full time job and a toddler that I need to sell her because the rest of the time she gets to loaf around in a pasture and eat grass?? :shock: WTF???? You have to be kidding. I'm pretty sure Thia doesn't have any complaints.
> 
> 90% of the time when I ride her, I ride for an hour or more. Walk/trot, as she doesn't know how to canter yet. Yes, there are days I only putz around the arena bareback for a half hr, mostly walk, but who cares? She's slowly gaining muscle, and is happy at her job. She spent the last 10yrs of her life sitting in a field as a broodmare once she came off the track. ( OTSTB) She's 14, and has only been broke for about 4 months.
> 
> Once the weather warms up, and my husband can stay at the barn with me with our daughter, I will be going out more often. But I'm not a good owner because I won't sell her to someone who'll work her more often :roll:


I don't have a problem with what you're doing personally.



> I disagree with this :???: Maybe if you were talking about horses left to rot in a stall where they don't get exercise or fresh air or a chance to stretch their legs. THAT is sad and awful but seriously.... horses being able to just be horses and socialize with other horses and chill out in a nice pasture? That's a heck of a life!
> 
> Do you think it's a waste for the horse or a waste for someone else who would do things differently? I'm sure the horse is perfectly happy living a more natural life. Dunno... maybe I'm just defensive cuz my navicular/ringbone guy is rehabbing out in a pasture right now but I'll tell you that whole gimpy herd he is living with right now is happy to just be able to exist and be horses on someone's dime and not be sent to a rescue or slaughterhouse.


I have to disagree with you. It's a waste for both the horse and a person who might actually APPRECIATE the horse. Think of it this way: Is what WE love good for US? I LOVE junk food but it sure as heck isn't good for me. It's the same with horses. I'm sure a ton would love to raid the grain room but that isn't good for them. It might be ok for some easy keepers. But would you want a TB or an Arab out in WNY snow for months on end, possibly without shelter? No. Besides, you can't deny that some horses do LOVE to work. 

Plus you have the potential health problems of it all. 

I guess it really depends on the horse. If it's an old horse living the easy life for retirement and it's still getting health care, etc, I'm fine with it. But if it's 10 years old and has great potential to be a jumper, why keep it as a pasture ornament? To me, in that case, you might as well not have a horse. It also depends on your area. Let me just say this, to clarify: Rehabbing, retirement, etc I'm FINE with. But keeping a perfectly good horse out in a field and doing NOTHING with it I'm NOT ok with.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Cinder said:


> But keeping a perfectly good horse out in a field and doing NOTHING with it I'm NOT ok with.


That's like saying you don't like seeing beef cows that aren't being killed for meat. Or Jack Russell Terriers that aren't out there chasing rats down holes.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> That's like saying you don't like seeing beef cows that aren't being killed for meat. Or Jack Russell Terriers that aren't out there chasing rats down holes.


*Hits head on desk*

Keeping a Russel as a pet =/= leaving it out in the field to fend for itself. Humans weren't always in the equation, were they? It'll be fine! 

It might be. But you might find it a week later, dead. 

Not to be offensive but that's not a good comparison (neither is mine, but...). Horses =/= beef cows =/= Jack Russels.

:?

I may just be crazy but keeping a horse in a pasture and letting it sit there just for the heck of it is wasteful AT BEST. At that point you should just have a lesson and be done with it. 

Just because you CAN have a horse doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes but saying that leaving the horse sitting there in a paddock, assuming all it's needs are being met - shelter, water, food, companionship - is cruelty is absurd.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps not cruelty but letting a perfectly good horse just sit seems crazy to me. Maybe because I've always wanted one myself? 

I guess my thing is you could keep a dog in your house for companionship or something and take a lesson every week if you didn't want to hang out with your horse that much. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Cinder, when I was a teen, I felt the same way you did. 'Look at that beautiful horse, why aren't they DOING something with it??'
When I was in my 20s, I had the time and opportunity to ride 5 or 6 days a week. By then I knew how lucky I was to be able to do this, but could see that I only had myself and my horse to worry about.
Now that I am in my mid/late 30s, how things have changed.
I have 2 young kids and work full time. I am a single parent so can't just have a partner watch the kids any old time.
I have 2 horses that I board. One is my old boy, 21 yrs, but not near ready for retirement. The other is just 6. I currently get to see them once or twice a week.
You really think after having horses this long I am going to up and sell them, just because I can't work them as much as I used to? 
That is just a naive way of thinking. Believe me, my young horse is not pining because he is not running in an arena everyday. He is happy to be out hanging with his buddies.
Do I wish I had more time to spend? You have no idea. Of course I do. But to sell them would be to sell my sanity.
It's called life, and it happens.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah Skips, you're right.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Cinder, when I was a teen, I felt the same way you did. 'Look at that beautiful horse, why aren't they DOING something with it??'
> When I was in my 20s, I had the time and opportunity to ride 5 or 6 days a week. By then I knew how lucky I was to be able to do this, but could see that I only had myself and my horse to worry about.
> Now that I am in my mid/late 30s, how things have changed.
> I have 2 young kids and work full time. I am a single parent so can't just have a partner watch the kids any old time.
> ...


I agree. My horses are out 24/7 in the summer, and in 24/7 in the winter. This is only because we get almost 6 feet of snow every year. But, in the barn they are in straight stalls, with 4 foor walls, so the can see each other, smell each other, bite, kick , whatever. In the summer, they do not get worked, but only because 1. My old broke mare is lame, bad bad arthritis. 2. They aren't broke, and I don't have the time, bet they are happy an healthy.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Not everyone shows horses.... Not everyone has horses for competition.... Sure a horse might be sitting in a pasture and it would make an excellent jumper but that doesnt mean it needs to be.... Most people in my area have horses for pleasure to go on trail rides once in a while... sometimes even work cattle but thats about it. And its not cruel at all.... they are in a pasture being a horse.. What is better than that??? There is a TON of horses across the nation that sit in a pasture that could probably be an excellent jumper an excellent reiner or even a dressage horse..... Happens all the time.... Not everyone has the time or the money to show in competitions... And most dont have the facilities nor can afford to take their horse to a show or facility to practice such competitions.... Seen gas prices lately??? Just sayin....


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

When people say it's the horses passion to show, it loves it sooo much. 
No YOU love it so much, the horse could care less. Don't give the horse your feelings about showing. I've seen people be crybabies about having to sale their horses cause they can't show it anymore. ( They state: "It's not fair to the horse") I'm just like Then don't sale it! Being able to afford it is a different story, but cause it can't show anymore due to an injury or something is where I have a problem with the crybabies. 

And When people baby their horses. I don't mind the treating them as humans and such, cause I have those tendencies. I use whips and such though, but you can whip humans too :twisted: . But don't go telling me whips and such are cruel. If they let the horse run over them, then it's their choice and I refuse to be bothered by it. But I tend to treat my Kate as human well because I love her so much. I let her know who's boss though, and no plowing over me will be done. Just as you would let your kids know who's boss. Babying and treating as human is two different things IMO.


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

One of the things that probably annoys me is parents that buy their children horses just because they want one, not because they are ready. These parents often know nothing about horses so things tend to go pear-shaped pretty fast. Especially when the children allow the horse to learn bad behaviour. I have seen so many good horses who have been deemed as "bad" because they are not taught.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

This just recently started annoying me... People that think people with "big expensive warmbloods" are all snooty. People with inexpensive horses are just as snooty if they think like that.

A horse is a horse no matter how much it costs....just some are better than others.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

touchofsleep said:


> And why does Parelli bother you if you don't mind me asking?


*All hype and no substance!
*
*And have you seen the video of Linda Parelli teaching some kid how to 'lead' a little grey araby pony? It's on their official stage one video or something. I can't find the link as it's been taken off youtube, but it's a good 15 minutes long and really disturbing, verging on cruel. She has no idea of how to act around horses... Pony started off calm, and was very tense and nervous by the end, inverted frame and flinching at everything, probably because that horrible woman kept whacking him in the face with a lead rope clip FOR NO REASON. Trust me, after you've seen this footage there's no way you'd want to buy any more of their crap.*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Levade said:


> *All hype and no substance!*
> 
> *And have you seen the video of Linda Parelli teaching some kid how to 'lead' a little grey araby pony? It's on their official stage one video or something. I can't find the link as it's been taken off youtube, but it's a good 15 minutes long and really disturbing, verging on cruel. She has no idea of how to act around horses... Pony started off calm, and was very tense and nervous by the end, inverted frame and flinching at everything, probably because that horrible woman kept whacking him in the face with a lead rope clip FOR NO REASON. Trust me, after you've seen this footage there's no way you'd want to buy any more of their crap.*


 While I enjoy putting some of their methods into action, they do seem a bit....radical. Linda freaking talks about the same concepts until they're beaten into your head, and it starts to get extremely annoying. *runs to look up video*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't read everyones responses just a few, so sorry if I mention something someone else has already mentioned. 

*People who tell you how to fix your horses training issues -* when not asked for and tell you how your "doing everything wrong" when they cannot solve their horses minor issues such as fighting to put the bridle on.

*People who do not allow their horse to be a horse * and like to believe their horse is more a 700kg dog or baby, this is simply dangerous. 

*People who believe they know everything about horses and riding* yet have large riding issues which they need to work on.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I am generally very tolerant of other people as long as they are not attached to my horse at all.
That said, a couple things that really bother me are:

You feeding my horse treats without asking me. First of all, horse does not need to be pawing at strangers. Second of all, horse does not need to be eating your molassesy crap. Finally, it's basic respect. What is stopping you from walking up and injecting the horse, chopping hair off etc.. My horse should only have me and people I invite in his space, period.

You handling my horse, with my prior knowledge and consent, for the farrier or otherwise, doing a poor job of it, refusing help from the BO/vet/farrier, sedating it and then telling me the horse needs to be on anti-psychotic drugs because you're too stupid to point the head of the horse into a wall as opposed to down a barn aisle to an open door when it's trying to leave out of a stressful situation, while waving your arms at it. Which has happened. When you aren't stupid, the horse behaves wonderfully. I can't say I haven't trained the horse for stupidity either as he will tolerate me lying across his back while flailing and yelling, dogs barking, running and leaping up behind him, small children doing the same, etc.. without batting an eye. So. Stop telling me it's his problem - and next time phone me to consent to giving the horse sedatives. 

You telling me how to do things. Yes, I am young. Yes, I haven't had horses for as long as you. However, I have the mental capacity to phone a veterinarian or other qualified person for advice and can accept when I need help from a qualified person. No, I'm not treating a popped splint by tapping it with a rubber mallet and applying tea tree oil. So please stop talking.

You careening around on your semi broke, first horse that you've had for a year, in ill fitting tack, without a helmet, proper boots, etc. and then expecting me to come watch because "It's so cool how fast he can go!". You're at least twice my age and I don't want to witness your dumb *** getting flung off into a wall and dragged around.

You trying to ride your young horse in the same "patterns" doing the same "tricks" as I am schooling on my horse that I've busted my *** on for three years training correctly and trying not to break him in the process. That's nice that your horse can attempt a flying change at 4 years old and then cow canter around while you beat it. Were that a dressage movement I'd give you a "10" for sure.

And finally, people that tell me about my horse in general. Either generalizations about his breed or that it's safe to lead him around without his halter completely done up. Or that he must have been easy to train because he's a warmblood and that I must not know how to actually ride or train a real horse. Etc..

Lol that's about it tho. I'm friends with people that have random backyard bred gaited horses that ride for fun and pretty much everyone that boards at the barn. No issues about people that aren't being blatantly stupid or pretentious. Oh, and don't leave your parelli crap strewn around the arena with your horse's hair and manure. There are places to tie and groom outside the arena in abundance, places to store your stuff that's not the ground of the arena and at least 6 forks and wheelbarrows around the barn, along with brooms and shovels to pick up the hair when you do groom outside the arena.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I try to be as tolerant and unjudgemental as I can, because for me, one of my pet peeves is people who are constantly finding something to complain about and "hate" in another person.

However, one thing I can not STAND with horses is people who do not treat them like a horse. People who treat their horses like china dolls, like their children, their baby, pet, or just generally anything but the strong, resilient, versatile and durable animals they are. It just absolutely drives me up the wall. "Oh, don't make him stand tied-he might not like it" or "(s)he _needs _to have food in the trailer! It's mean to ride him all day and not feed them on a 2-hour drive home" or "my horse won't stand still so I just don't make him. It's ok for him to circle and run me into things because he doesn't like to stand still", or "my horse get scared when I ride him inside/outside, so I only ride him out/inside", or better yet "my horse is disrespectful and high-maintenance, but I don't want to hit him because I don't want to start a fight". The list is endless.

And people who are constantly amazed at things horses can do quietly and without fuss. I've had a supposedly experienced horse person remark at how amazed they are that my horse will stand tied to the trailer, or cross water, or stand still while I run and leap onto their backs or not spook at a plastic bag on the ground. Why is this amazing? Why should I reward a horse for doing something it _should_ be doing in the first place?


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to admit I do use a martingale in jumping, because Joe does chuck his head around when he is excited. And I do spoil my horse, because he is more then an animal to me. 
My pet peeves;

Little snobby girls who cut you off at shows; the same people who complain that they didn't win, and did nothing to deserve to win. 

People who tell you what to do when your riding;and continually yell at you. 

People who over feed their unworked horse. 

And last but not least people who think they know everything and tell you your not good enough to ride your horse and that they could do a better job. Yep, it happened to me, and the girl jumped of because Joe started to jig jog. PATHETIC! 


Hahahahah!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also what really annoys me is when people complain about treating horses like children. I'll treat my horse how I want to. And I won't tell you how to treat yours. I know how to keep a horse healthy, and if we could treat horses like horses, then we wouldn't be riding them. They'd be in the pasture grazing and doing horse things. Riding is something humans want horses to do, not what horses want to do. No I'm not dissing riding because I ride myself, it's good exercise for me and my horse. But please don't get annoyed with me because I treat her like something more than just an animal.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

People who cant take jokes or have no sence of humour -_-


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I am generally very tolerant of other people as long as they are not attached to my horse at all.
> That said, a couple things that really bother me are:
> 
> You feeding my horse treats without asking me. First of all, horse does not need to be pawing at strangers. Second of all, horse does not need to be eating your molassesy crap. Finally, it's basic respect. What is stopping you from walking up and injecting the horse, chopping hair off etc.. My horse should only have me and people I invite in his space, period.
> ...


you shouldn't let people get to you this bad lol


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

ErikaLynn said:


> This just recently started annoying me... People that think people with "big expensive warmbloods" are all snooty. People with inexpensive horses are just as snooty if they think like that.
> 
> A horse is a horse no matter how much it costs....just some are better than others.


Two of the snootiest horse people I have met had the two most expensive horses at the barn...But, I do have faith in people, and just because of those two I will not make the snap judgment that ALL people with expensive horses act that way.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

laurenxo said:


> One of the things that probably annoys me is parents that buy their children horses just because they want one, not because they are ready. These parents often know nothing about horses so things tend to go pear-shaped pretty fast. Especially when the children allow the horse to learn bad behaviour. I have seen so many good horses who have been deemed as "bad" because they are not taught.



Oh my goodness you just described my situation! lol. 
i just bought a 10 yr old quarter horse that was spoiled to the hills because the mother wanted her child to have a horse. They knew NOTHING about animals, but this girl tried. However, they let the horse LICK their hands, nip their clothes/hands/hair, push them over, use his head as a wreckin ball, and drag the handler through the lead. Needless to say I have my hands full  

He is an AMAZING horse underneath all of it, as he is learning respect from me, but he definitely needs work now, and was deemed a "bad" horse by many because he was spoiled. He is a great horse, just needs some respect taught to him.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Also what really annoys me is when people complain about treating horses like children. I'll treat my horse how I want to. And I won't tell you how to treat yours. I know how to keep a horse healthy, and if we could treat horses like horses, then we wouldn't be riding them. They'd be in the pasture grazing and doing horse things. Riding is something humans want horses to do, not what horses want to do. No I'm not dissing riding because I ride myself, it's good exercise for me and my horse. But please don't get annoyed with me because I treat her like something more than just an animal.


Does your horse bite? kick? rear? buck? run you over? If she (assuming it's a she, because it's named Kate :wink doesn't, good for you. Do whatever you want with her. I think what most people who complain about this are trying to say is they dislike people who have spoiled, aggressive and sour horses because they treat them like kids and think they're helpless little babies.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I am generally very tolerant of other people as long as they are not attached to my horse at all.
> That said, a couple things that really bother me are:
> 
> You feeding my horse treats without asking me. First of all, horse does not need to be pawing at strangers. Second of all, horse does not need to be eating your molassesy crap. Finally, it's basic respect. What is stopping you from walking up and injecting the horse, chopping hair off etc.. My horse should only have me and people I invite in his space, period.
> ...


 They are probably learning, just like you a long time ago.If you don't like people training around you then go home, and let the trainer come to you. Everyone has to practice. (s)He probably hasn't been riding as long as you and "busting their ***" for as long as you. I've been riding since I was four but even I am not this hypocritical.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

touchofsleep said:


> They are probably learning, just like you a long time ago.If you don't like people training around you then go home, and let the trainer come to you. Everyone has to practice. (s)He probably hasn't been riding as long as you and "busting their ***" for as long as you. I've been riding since I was four but even I am not this hypocritical.


 Said woman has owned horses longer than I've been alive. There is also little excuse for wailing on a 4 year old to get changes.

I live 4 hours from my coach, but thanks for the insight


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

:lol:negative people:lol:




hehe im just kidding.
ive got more pet peves than healthy:wink:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Does your horse bite? kick? rear? buck? run you over? If she (assuming it's a she, because it's named Kate :wink doesn't, good for you. Do whatever you want with her. I think what most people who complain about this are trying to say is they dislike people who have spoiled, aggressive and sour horses because they treat them like kids and think they're helpless little babies.


No she doesnt. I dont let her get uncontrolled. Im just saying i tend to treat her as human, thats all.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Said woman has owned horses longer than I've been alive. There is also little excuse for wailing on a 4 year old to get changes.
> 
> I live 4 hours from my coach, but thanks for the insight


 I'm sure your riding isn't perfect either. Maybe try doing private lessons then. If something this little bothers you so much. Everyone has their own way of riding or "training" even if it's not exactly the right way. Just because it isn't the way you're doing it doesn't make you right and them wrong. And you're welcome!


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

I apologize for being rude. I guess it is just one of my pet peeves, go figure!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

(I could fill 50 pages of this topic easily, but I will do my best to keep this to the first things on my mind.)

People who seem to think that my relationship with my horse is their business in any way, assuming that I am not doing something blatantly dangerous to others or abusive or neglectful to my horse (which...will not ever happen) and that they are not my own trainer or vet.
I like my horses to be able to be close to me and that is not a crime. My horses are always respectful of me and extremely rarely step over the lines I have set for them because anytime they ever do they get firmly corrected for it. They understand what is acceptable and what is expected of them. They ask permission to do something like that and fully and respectfully understand either a yes or no. The horses I select are highly intelligent, playful, and friendly, and while I am their leader I also consider them my friends. If I don't mind my horse nuzzling me or being in my space, the only creatures involved in that interaction are me and the horse. If you think it's dangerous or stupid, I would highly encourage you not to allow the same from your horse. Because my horses are kept very respectful, it is extremely easy to train them not to do things like that anymore should I have to sell them, so there is no harm in me allowing it on my own time with my own, personal horses.

In a related matter, I can't stand when people see that I allow that sort of interaction with my horse and assume that it means that I am inexperienced or "letting him get away with it". People very rarely see me whack my horses because I make the times that I do whack them count for something and do not _ever_ allow them to get away with anything that is unacceptable to me. Because of that combination of things, people think that they need to tell me how to handle my horse. I only wish they'd seen him the day I brought him home, sour as anything, shoving people back and forth, biting HARD and meaning it, completely disrespectful and dangerous both on the ground and under saddle, bucking, bolting, flat out refusing to move. Now the worst thing he'll do on a bad day is be slightly slow to pick up a canter, and maybe for a treat he'll give you a weak poke with his lip. I am fully aware that I don't know everything, but if I don't know something, I will _ask_.

In general I hate when people are all in each other's business. Everybody has their own way of doing things...unless they ask you or are obviously new and really struggling, you don't need to go over and tell them what you think.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

touchofsleep said:


> I'm sure your riding isn't perfect either. Maybe try doing private lessons then. If something this little bothers you so much. Everyone has their own way of riding or "training" even if it's not exactly the right way. Just because it isn't the way you're doing it doesn't make you right and them wrong. And you're welcome!


I wasn't IN a lesson. As a result of my coach living 4 hours from me I do the bulk of my training at home, alone, with my mirrors.
My riding is far from perfect.
Beating up a 4 year old horse is not defendable, IMO.

One of my pet peeves is people assuming things about situations. As my 8th grade English teacher said "Assumptions make an *** of you and an *** of me".


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

touchofsleep - sorry mate but beating a 4 year old around to try and get changes, thats not just 'a different method of training'... thats just plain stupid! 


My pet peeve - "you have a warmblood so therefore when it cracks up at a competition, you must be a terrible rider as warmbloods are bred for dressage and can just about do it by themselves". UH-HUH??? Feel free to take the ride over and see just have 'push-button' this 'purpose bred' warmblood is honey, and get back to me later when you've hit the dirt


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah barn dogs peeve me too, at the old agistment there was a kelpie Seymour and he was so annoying! he was always chasing the horses and never came when called, and BO didn't even own him! he was the neighbours dog who slips under the fence! 

also people going near your horses without your permission, i remember once going up to ride Jet, and his not in his paddock :S maybe he got out? so i go up to arena, feed and tack room arena yo look, and :O! what do i see! paige a student there, riding him! SHE CAN RIDE HER OWN HORSE!!!!! i was so p.oed!!! 

all i feel like typing now


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought I would add another few things -
People talking for their horses : 
The other day, my daughter came home from school, and we went for a walk with the horses. Half way down, we met a rider, who couldn't control her horse, well no wonder! She was saying "I don't want to go around those mean old horsies, no, no , no." In a pouty voice. I was like, excuse me? Then when my horse whinnied a nice little hello, she screamed "Control your beast!" Yeah, cuz' my big ol' beast is going to tear down the road, and yours is only running in circles, screaming and trying to bite your legs. Mean while, my daughters horse was grazing in the ditch, paying mo attention at all.

Another thing:
I owned a thoroughbred all my life, whether it be off the track or not, I always had a TB. Well, I was riding old Cane down the road, (he is an OTTB By the way) Well, he decided to break into a fast trot, so I turned him in a wide circle to slow him down (he was fresh to riding). Well, our field is right next to the road, so passing cars get a full view. A family pulled up along the side of the road, and rolled down the window. I stopped Cane, and got off to go see. Then the man in the car yells " How did you get your hands on a race horse? And shouldn't he be racing, not running in circles in your field?" I then explained to him that not all Thoroughbreds race, and some are retired out of it. He still didn't get it, and said : So its like taking a dog, and training it to sit, and then training it to stay. !! Its a lot harder than a 40 pound dog! I gave up and got back on Cane, to say the least.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> Also what really annoys me is when people complain about treating horses like children. I'll treat my horse how I want to. And I won't tell you how to treat yours. I know how to keep a horse healthy, and if we could treat horses like horses, then we wouldn't be riding them. They'd be in the pasture grazing and doing horse things. Riding is something humans want horses to do, not what horses want to do. No I'm not dissing riding because I ride myself, it's good exercise for me and my horse. But please don't get annoyed with me because I treat her like something more than just an animal.


 
This. I agree.


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

Agistment owners that do -not- inform you when people are bringing in new horses, and plan to take over the lovely exercise paddock. Seriously? I think it's a bit rude to walk your fluffy Exmoor horse around with your brat attached, with my hot TB going of his brains because you have let this pony in with him. My horse is not calm, he is not always "calm, or safe". And ignore us the entire time, not letting us know what you plan to do, or are doing 

Rude, obnoxious, people and those who think they don't need manners. People who live within the confiement of there own bubble, and people who look down upon you because your horse is not perfect.

Got stuck with one of these people, and i want to throttle her. Like she lives in her own ***


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

Savvy Debonair said:


> Agistment owners that do -not- inform you when people are bringing in new horses, and plan to take over the lovely exercise paddock. Seriously? I think it's a bit rude to walk your fluffy Exmoor horse around with your brat attached, with my hot TB going of his brains because you have let this pony in with him. My horse is not calm, he is not always "calm, or safe". And ignore us the entire time, not letting us know what you plan to do, or are doing
> 
> *Rude, obnoxious, people and those who think they don't need manners. People who live within the confiement of there own bubble, and people who look down upon you because your horse is not perfect.*
> 
> Got stuck with one of these people, and i want to throttle her. Like she lives in her own ***


DOT! Can not stand this.


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to agree with the dog issue. When I first started riding, there were these jack russell terriers that the BO let run around in the arena while I, a novice, and my cousin where riding. The stupid little things dug holes in the arena and my poor little horse tripped in them constantly. Talk about dangerous disregard for the safety of the students. :/ That BO was a little on the crazy side, as I recall.

I can also agree with bad instructors. I've had about 2 instuctors who were either ignoring me, taught zip and just basically let me walk the frickin horse a million times around the arena for an hour, or taught me incorrectly. 

I REALLY hate the fact that none of my instructors have ever pushed me to do more than just lazily ride around without having to trot and canter. It makes me wish that I had actually gone to a reputable trainer/teacher for help as I really would have loved to learn to ride properly and confidentally. :/ *sigh*


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

What annoys me is barn drama!

And when people let their young kids ride. "Well, it's a good horse. Put 'em on a saddle, they'll be fine!". My parents did this (they were not very experienced) and I wish they hadn't. I fell off quite a bit because of it! Though I guess it did "toughen" me up a bit.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate barn drama. Every single barn I used to board at, there was absolutely nothing BUT drama! Thankfully, we're on our own property now and all is quiet.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

People who think they "need" a horse, who don't have any idea what to do with one, and don't accept help! or think their way is the only right way to do something. horserealated or not.


----------



## Freddy (May 2, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> You feeding my horse treats without asking me. First of all, horse does not need to be pawing at strangers. Second of all, horse does not need to be eating your molassesy crap. Finally, it's basic respect. What is stopping you from walking up and injecting the horse, chopping hair off etc.. My horse should only have me and people I invite in his space, period.


hmmm, hope you aren't mad at me, did I ask on Saturday before giving him that crunch?? If I didn't than I apologize.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> people that think this is how you train a dog irritate me. Sorry no offence but that is the worst thing you can do when a dog pee's in the house. Do you want some one to shove your face in your ****? *dogs only associate things that are happaning as it happens. If you catch the dog in the act you say "no bad dog" not yelling but saying it in a ferm toan then take them out side to finish, praising them like jesus just came when they go out side.* a lot of people will tell you to pick them up because they will stop but mine didn't he just kept on going


agreed.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Another thing that really annoys me is when people make excuses for a horse's bad behaviour, whether it be spooking or just general disrespect. I used to be like that, but I came to realize that I can't stop the world when I get my horse out and it's my job to prepare the _horse_ for anything that might happen, not trying to avoid every obstacle we come to.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

iambatmanxx said:


> I hate barn drama. Every single barn I used to board at, there was absolutely nothing BUT drama! Thankfully, we're on our own property now and all is quiet.


 The place that I leased my horse out (before buying him) had a lot of drama. And for some reason they would involve me in it. So annoying. I'm moving him now and I reallyyyy hope there isn't drama here as well.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Biggest pet peeves:

1. People trying to move through the levels much too quickly in disciplines that can be dangerous (EVENTING!!). I have seen people hurt themselves and their horses very severely because of this, and have almost been hurt by quite a few in warm up rings.

2. People who are convinced that the way they train is the only correct way. Everyone has different moral values, and has different experiences that shape the way they train a horse, and all horses are different. What works for one will not necessarily work for another. I leave you alone even when I don't agree (as long as your methods are not down right abusive), please leave me alone as well.

3. People who think natural horsemanship is the only method that should be used, and people who think that natural horsemanship should never ever be used. There is a middle ground people, and it works quite well for me.

4. People who extensively interact with other people's horses without the owners knowledge and consent. A little hello pat or a bit of rubbing is okay, but I do not (or would not as is the case right now since I am currently horseless) appreciate people feeding my horse treats or taking them out of their stall/field/paddock. I like to keep my pets on a well balanced healthy diet, and there are certain times in training when specific methods should be used to handle/deal with my horse.

5. People who blame their horse for all the problems.

6. People who claim their horse "threw" them, whenever they fall off. Yes your horse is the one who bucked/reared/crow-hopped/took off/ stopped in front of a jump/etc, but you're the one who couldn't stay on.

7. People who think "bonding" with a horse is all about spoiling it. No. That just makes for an unhappy, uncertain horse. Your horse will feel much more comfortable and happy if he knows he has a solid, respectable leader in you. RESPECT is necessary.

8. Draw reins, tie downs, martingales, harsh bits, spurs... the list goes on. These all can be very valuable tools when used correctly IN THE RIGHT HANDS. Heck, even I've used some of them in the past. But they are not to be relied on.

9. Trainers who think they are done learning. There is ALWAYS more to learn.

Gosh, I could go on forever. But these are the things I can think of right now that really get at me.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

xeventer17 said:


> Biggest pet peeves:
> 
> 
> 3. People who think natural horsemanship is the only method that should be used, and people who think that natural horsemanship should never ever be used. There is a middle ground people, and it works quite well for me.


Much agreed with this!


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

I use a hackamore on one of my horses but the curb change it kept very loose so its not as harsh.. i can fit a finger under it.. shes much more comfortable in it that than a bit. A hackamore is only harsh if its used incorrectly.. same as a standard bit really.. x


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anything to do with Parelli or any of the other whackado's that are just in it for the money and to sell their gimicks. Such as Clint Anderson, Parelli's, Monty, Lyons. All of them.

Snobby people, who think that there horse is better just because it is a $10,000 horse, I don't care.

People who don't take care of their own horses. I'm not talking about if you have to board. I'm talking about the people who own them and don't see them for a year. To me that is not taking care of your horse.

People who don't discipline. I'm sorry whether you have a little miniature horse to full grown draft horse, they require discipline, and no you won't hurt them by giving them a good smack if they do something wrong.

People who drag their horses when leading them. DRIVES ME CRAZY. You should not be dragging your horse anywhere. They should willingly be walking beside you, but at same time giving you space. I see so many times people with thier arms stretched all the way back at the end of the lead rope and horse is dragging with neck and head stretched out very unwillingly moving.

Unneccessary breeding. If your horse is not registered, and not in great near perfect confo with good health and good feet do not breed. We don't need any more fugly horses.


----------



## missmellow (May 4, 2011)

Azale1 said:


> Unneccessary breeding. If your horse is not registered, and not in great near perfect confo with good health and good feet do not breed. We don't need any more fugly horses.


While I don't think horses should be bred left and right by womever feels like it, I don't feel like perfect conformation, papers, etc. should dictate whether or not someone breeds their horse.
My little gelding is a mutt. He has no papers, no bloodlines, no conformation to speak of aside from a strong little set of legs, but I am incredibly greatful for whoever carelessly or intentionally bred his parents, because he is a good horse and that's it :wink:

I live in Arizona and my biggest peev is people who don't put up shades for their horses. It gets SO hot and I've seen horses in10x10' pens with no shade anywhere in sight!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Well, I hate it when people who know absolutely nothing about horses tell you how to ride... And when other people ride my horse... Lol it really bothers me. I hate it when my horse bucks, its SOOOO annoying. I hate it when people wear spurs, I mean, I ride a crazy old demon horse but all I need to get him going is to barely squeeze him with my legs, I dont need to spur him in the side to get the message across. I really dont like it when people dont form a bond with their horse and just use them as if they were like a belonging, which they are but... horses are different... and should be treated with respect, not a toy. You should use your horse or you should have one. I hate it when people use crops in a bad way, when their horse doesnt move fast enough they just hit em over and over again, it makes me spitting mad. I hate that just because a person owns a 15,000 dollar show horse that they think he is better than mine! I hate it when people judge my horse for his looks, not his personality. I hate that just because my horse was rescued and has no papers that he is the "Lower Class" horse, and he shouldnt be treated as good as a show horse. I hate that people breed horses, their are MANY of rescues out their that need a home and mutts are ALWAYS the best.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't like it when people don't show the proper amount of awe and amazement at my horses great beauty. I do not like it when people refuse to understand that my horse is the most beautiful, brilliant, talented, bravest horse in the entire world - I did send out a memo people!

Also really don't like people who say they don't like hunters! Lions, tigers, polar bears, leopard seals. leopards, cheetahs, jaguar, lynx, coyotes, wolves, cougars, orca whales, sperm whales, dolphins, porpoises, cats, dingos, barramundi, sharks, trout, spiders, snakes, ocelots, wolverines, tasmanian devils, penguins, eagles, hawks, falcons, kingfisher, snapper, gurnard, eels, barracuda, octopi, squid, crocodiles, alligators, herons, gannets, seagulls, albatross, komodo dragons, tuatara, merecats, narwhales, right whales, blue whales, pilot whales, pelicans and many more are all hunters! Ok, sure, not liking some of the scarier species because of squeamishness is understandable but not liking any hunters is just....bizarrely prejudiced.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

kiwigirl said:


> I don't like it when people don't show the proper amount of awe and amazement at my horses great beauty. I do not like it when people refuse to understand that my horse is the most beautiful, brilliant, talented, bravest horse in the entire world - I did send out a memo people!
> 
> Also really don't like people who say they don't like hunters! Lions, tigers, polar bears, leopard seals. leopards, cheetahs, jaguar, lynx, coyotes, wolves, cougars, orca whales, sperm whales, dolphins, porpoises, cats, dingos, barramundi, sharks, trout, spiders, snakes, ocelots, wolverines, tasmanian devils, penguins, eagles, hawks, falcons, kingfisher, snapper, gurnard, eels, barracuda, octopi, squid, crocodiles, alligators, herons, gannets, seagulls, albatross, komodo dragons, tuatara, merecats, narwhales, right whales, blue whales, pilot whales, pelicans and many more are all hunters! Ok, sure, not liking some of the scarier species because of squeamishness is understandable but not liking any hunters is just....bizarrely prejudiced.


Hunters, as in people who kill innocent animals? Well if thats what you are talking about (And not Hunter Jumping) Then I am bizarrely prejudice. Killing Innocent animals for fun is sick. You have to have no feeling to shoot a beautiful Doe or a Handsome Buck or ANY animal. If you can hurt animals why not people?


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Gallop On said:


> Hunters, as in people who kill innocent animals? Well if thats what you are talking about (And not Hunter Jumping) Then I am bizarrely prejudice. Killing Innocent animals for fun is sick. You have to have no feeling to shoot a beautiful Doe or a Handsome Buck or ANY animal. If you can hurt animals why not people?


Because we can eat animals and use their parts. We've been hunting for eternities. We can't hunt people, because as the great Willy Wonka said "That is called CANNIBALISM children and is in fact frowned upon in most societies."

Back on topic. Trainers who put their needs before the horse's needs. AKA my old trainer.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

SOME english riders who say that western riding requires little to no balance. Ugh that REALLY annoys me


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Gallop On said:


> Hunters, as in people who kill innocent animals? Well if thats what you are talking about (And not Hunter Jumping) Then I am bizarrely prejudice. Killing Innocent animals for fun is sick. You have to have no feeling to shoot a beautiful Doe or a Handsome Buck or ANY animal. If you can hurt animals why not people?


How old are you? "beautiful doe or handsome buck"? This isn't Bambi.

I laugh at people that assume that all hunters are just 'doing it for fun'. Nonsense. A LOT of people use the animals for the meat, skin, etc. 

As a matter of fact, in my neck of the woods we actually have this organization that collects excess deer meat that hunters have left over (and I should add that you have to donate the WHOLE deer) and process it to give to the hungry. Pretty spanking amazing if you ask me. 

Seriously.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

i've come to realize most who say that have never ridden western the right way


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Hunters, as in people who kill innocent animals? Well if thats what you are talking about (And not Hunter Jumping) Then I am bizarrely prejudice. Killing Innocent animals for fun is sick. You have to have no feeling to shoot a beautiful Doe or a Handsome Buck or ANY animal. *If you can hurt animals why not people*?


 We can. If we had to. Let's face it, we are all animals. If it came down to it we would do what we needed to survive. Just like other animals. Some people do it for fun, but most use it for food. Just like any other animal that hunts and kills other "innocent" animals


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Gallop On said:


> Hunters, as in people who kill innocent animals? Well if thats what you are talking about (And not Hunter Jumping) Then I am bizarrely prejudice. Killing Innocent animals for fun is sick. You have to have no feeling to shoot a beautiful Doe or a Handsome Buck or ANY animal. If you can hurt animals why not people?


Don't mind me Gallop on, I have a strange sense of humour and my post was written tongue in cheek - something that never really comes across well when written. What I should have said was I don't like it when people make sweeping generalized immature statements like "I don't like hunters". 

There are of course species of animals that hunt to survive. There are also cultures of people who hunt to survive. Inuit tribes living in areas such as Alaska, Mongolian tribesmen, aboriginals in the heart of Australia, South American rainforest tribes, the various tribes of Africa are still reliant on hunted game for food and clothes. Also in countries like New Zealand introduced species such as goats, possums, pigs, stoats, rabbits and deer play merry hell with our native flora and fauna and need to be shot to keep some kind of control over their numbers.

My point is gross generalizations annoy me. Also the type of person that you are talking about who enjoys hurting animals and enjoys inflicting pain is what is known as a psychopath not a hunter.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed with above. Just as well, populations of these animals are kept at a decent number thanks to hunters.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Tymer said:


> Because we can eat animals and use their parts. We've been hunting for eternities. We can't hunt people, because as the great Willy Wonka said "That is called CANNIBALISM children and is in fact frowned upon in most societies."
> 
> Back on topic. Trainers who put their needs before the horse's needs. AKA my old trainer.


Yes we can, but we dont use their parts. (Some do and some don't) We kill them for the fun of it. (SOME people) I dont eat meat and never will. The way they kill animals is horid. But at the same time if their were no Hunters then the deer population would be astranomical here... And Im not saying eat the humans, I am saying if you have the guts to kill an animals then it would farely easy to kill a human. I HATE hunting.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> How old are you? "beautiful doe or handsome buck"? This isn't Bambi.
> 
> I laugh at people that assume that all hunters are just 'doing it for fun'. Nonsense. A LOT of people use the animals for the meat, skin, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree if you want to kill deer or animals for food, thats right. And if no one ever killed deer we would have to much deer. But killing animals for the sport of it is wrong.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

For all of you who are hitting up on me for the Hunter issue:
I agree that if you are using the animals you are killing to eat and you are using their "parts" then its okay. But around here in Arkansas, not a lot of people kill for the meat (Not alot but some) THey kill for the sport and I hate it. Its wrong to kill ANY animal and not use them in some way but to just kill them. And, I also agree on what you guys said about the over population, their would be billions of deer here without hunters. Sorry, but my personal preferance is that you kill and animal you eat it. You kill an animal and dont eat it, you dont deserve to hunt. I dont eat meat, I am a vegetarian do to my opinions on this topic and Lol okay just nevermind.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> But killing animals for the sport of it is wrong.


my cat kills mice for sport. shall i punish her for displaying this natural behaviour?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

number one thing that REALLY annoys me?:

People who try to make you look/feel stupid for doing things differently.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

christopher said:


> my cat kills mice for sport. shall i punish her for displaying this natural behaviour?


You know I was talking about humans.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> People who seem to think that my relationship with my horse is their business in any way, assuming that I am not doing something blatantly dangerous to others or abusive or neglectful to my horse (which...will not ever happen) and that they are not my own trainer or vet.




This. If you see me treating my horse in a way that you find cruel or inhumane, then by all means call the authorities. Otherwise, it is none of anybodys business. 


​


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

christopher said:


> my cat kills mice for sport. shall i punish her for displaying this natural behaviour?


 my cat kills lizards for sport. He tortures them. Watches them try to get away and then pounces again. If you go on to the porch he has them pilled dead in a corner! I try to save them but it's usually too late.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

A lot of things have already been said but one I didn't see was when people seek advice then discount what advice they are given because of the age of the person giving it.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Trainers who ignore you. People who steal your ideas to benefit themselves. Doing absolutely NOTHING when my assignment is to do SOMETHING. Wanting to learn, but nobody willing to teach, when that is their job. And living in Florida. I've been here for WAAAAY TOO LONG!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Real quick on the subject of hunters.... When aim is taken at any animal it is for the quickest death. It is not drawn out and running around injured for days till it dies. I am a bow hunter & I pratice constantly to make sure that my arrow goes where I aim it. Without hunting the deer die of starvation & desiese. Educate yourself before you HATE. You dobt have to like it but to hate is a strong feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mysticalhorse said:


> Real quick on the subject of hunters.... When aim is taken at any animal it is for the quickest death. It is not drawn out and running around injured for days till it dies. I am a bow hunter & I pratice constantly to make sure that my arrow goes where I aim it. Without hunting the deer die of starvation & desiese. Educate yourself before you HATE. You dobt have to like it but to hate is a strong feeling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


plus it's no fun when dinner starts running away with you $100 arrow. <been there done that> Right as my friend shot a bird startled the deer. grr.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I've recently re-entered the horse world and am currently shopping around for a project horse. I've asked some horse savvy friends of mine for help, showing them some horses that I like and asking their opinion. What really gets me are those people that respond, "Quarter Horse CROSS? Really? Why not a Thoroughbred? Arabians are WAAAAAAAAY better."

Um. I'm sure Thoroughbreds and Arabians are lovely, but for my purposes, I would MUCH prefer the calmer nature of a Quarter Horse. I am familiar with them, I'm comfortable with their work ethic and I've never been terrified on the back of a QH. I rode a Thoroughbred once and I thought I was going to die because this horse was nuts. Now, I understand not all Thoroughbreds are crazy, but they're a breed I don't think I'm ready for right now. 

Or... "Why are you only buying a cheap horse? They have a really nice horse at my barn for $10,000. Get that one, it's better than the one you're looking at."

Maybe so, but a horse never knows it's price tag. I'm looking at a project horse and I don't want to spend a lot of money on a horse I'm looking to train. The less money I spend on the horse is the more money I can spend on it's equipment. I don't want or need an expensive horse to ride around the farm and do trails with. I just need a sound, sane, kind horse. I'm not going to turn my nose up at a $250 horse just so I can buy an expensive horse. What am I going to do? Brag that my horse costs more than I make in a month? That seems like a solid plan... 

Oh! And people who assume that I know absolutely nothing about horses because I haven't ridden in a while. I worked with horses, and have spent years around them, reading about them and studying theory. I took lessons, but didn't continue because I didn't enjoy the push toward showing. I want to ride for pleasure, but I'm not in a rush to do it. I have enlisted the help of a trainer if I need it, but I want to learn too. That's another reason I want a sane, quiet horse. It may not be bomb proof or broken... but sometimes, temperament can win out over training.


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I've recently re-entered the horse world and am currently shopping around for a project horse. I've asked some horse savvy friends of mine for help, showing them some horses that I like and asking their opinion. What really gets me are those people that respond, "Quarter Horse CROSS? Really? Why not a Thoroughbred? Arabians are WAAAAAAAAY better."
> 
> Um. I'm sure Thoroughbreds and Arabians are lovely, but for my purposes, I would MUCH prefer the calmer nature of a Quarter Horse. I am familiar with them, I'm comfortable with their work ethic and I've never been terrified on the back of a QH. I rode a Thoroughbred once and I thought I was going to die because this horse was nuts. Now, I understand not all Thoroughbreds are crazy, but they're a breed I don't think I'm ready for right now.
> 
> ...



are you still looking for help?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm really annoyed by someone "guaranteeing" that the world will turn into a place of suffering on 5/21/11, for those left behind/not raptured to heaven, & the event not happening.

This makes the predictor a false prophet; quite annoying!

The only thing that'd make it worse is if the false prophet then makes excuse(s) for himself.


----------



## TheQuietGirl (May 21, 2011)

The number one thing that I hate is when I tell someone I want to own a horse one day and they say it's totally pointless. They say that owning a horse is all about paying huge bills, and grueling work that you get nothing in return for! Well, they obviouly(sp?) haven't felt that perfect moment after hours of training when you and your horse feel like you're flying.
And I also hate people who tell me riding is easy and all you have to do is hop on and kick your legs. (My UNCLE told me that!!! GRRR!)


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

SissyGoBob said:


> are you still looking for help?


I always am. I'm the first to admit that I'm not the world's authority on horses. I know what I like and I have a pretty good grasp on what good conformation is. Basically, I've been sending my friends ads that catch my attention and seeing if there are any glaring flaws that I'm missing because I'm so enamored with the horse. For example, the black mare I want to look at is a spitting image of the very first horse I ever bonded with and I figured that I was ignoring flaws because I fell in love with her. Looking at her, I can see that her withers are a smidge bit high, but otherwise, her conformation is decent for a trail/buddy horse. She has a very nice head/neck, her legs look to be a good size and she has a pretty nice throatlatch and barrel. Her hooves look a tiny bit small for her frame, but maybe she's dainty and maybe the grass is hiding more than I think. A friend I asked told me, "The only good thing about her is her blood lines. Her conformation is nothing special and she's not even a purebred Quarter Horse so you can't even register her."

I guess stuff like that just isn't important to me.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Barn snobs who think they know everything
Like once a girl at my barn told me I just HAD to take my splint boots off my horses hind legs and put on fetlock boots instead. Well jeez sorry next time I go cross country I'll be sure to put on fetlock boots so that if they hit theyre hind cannon bone on a jump they could just go lame for life, BUT since I had my much more protective splint boots on my horse was perfectly fine after she hit her cannon bone on that SOLID, IMOVEABLE JUMP. God people use your minds 

Also:
A girl once told me to do higher movements with my horse Deva like shoulder/haunches in, getting heron the bit, 10m circles, etc when it was her fourth time being ridden in quite a few years after only trotting around on trails everyonce and awhile in her whole life. Get this- because she was going to get bored and hate me and her job doing 25m trot circles, serpentines, and turn on the forehands because that is obviously not enough for a horse who isnt used to being ridden and has never had proper training before :-x

AND(with the same girl) she went and told my mom that I didnt need to be riding Deva because she was worthless, wouldn't amount to anything, and you can't learn anything from training a horse, and that I was going to become a bad rider from her. :evil: And then she told me Deva had a ugly neck :evil:


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Oh and people who dont boot theyre horses cross country or use insufficient boots like open fronts or fetlock boots. It makes me fume!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

People who think there way is the only way.....see above . 

I dont feel the need to boot my horses so I guess Im on your list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

I absolutely hate like u said "people who kill their horses on kindness" at the end they have a pain and the animal has to live the BIG consecuenses.
i hate the poeple at shows who say they are more than you cos they have a expensive horse and half the time doesent even know the breed the one enjoying the awsome horse is the horsekeeper cos they are never arround the barn.
i hate the people that miss judge my horses (or someone elses) and call them monster or crap horses just cos they doesent know ahat acolt, stallion, green horse is.
i hate the people that say that the horse is agressive just cos he runs and bucks in the pasture for hrs... guess what people thats what pasture is for!!


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't read all 185 posts, Sorry for the repeats!
Ones I know people already said...

I hate it when something I do with my horse on a bonding level is considered dangerous or that I am inexperienced. At one barn I was at, I got yelled at all the time by the BO for ducking under my horses neck or leaning under him to clean a right hoof from the left side. My horse respects me and my space, I feel very safe around him. So leave me alone.

When someone owns an amazing horse with loads of potential and sits them in a stall. I hate seeing a cute dressage prospect hanging out in her stall all day, getting dirty in pastures and never getting groomed, completely depleted of muscle and topline... Grr!

My latest personal pet-peeve...
BAD LUNGING! I hate that people think just because they are on the ground, the frees them from having to warm up. I see WAY TO OFTEN owners coming out on a lunge, immediately cantering, whipping their horses around on a 10 meter circle without letting them stretch and warm up. I hate it when these people hit their their horse with the whip or make loud cracking noises at it while yelling "CANTER! CANTER!" The lunge whip should never be used to intimidate your horse. And screaming, "TROT!" and "CANTER!" doesn't calm them either. Use your tone to let them know a change is coming. They don't know how to spell. But they know your tone.... Oh and, not EVERY horse needs to be lunged before riding. I have heard people say that every horse should be lunged to make sure they get any funny business out. So I will see these bombproof 18 year old horses whirling around because no one taught their owners to lunge. GRR!

Can you tell I have been exposed to A LOT of BAD lunging lately! LOL


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Wancata said:


> I hate it when something I do with my horse on a bonding level is considered dangerous or that I am inexperienced. At one barn I was at, I got yelled at all the time by the BO for ducking under my horses neck or leaning under him to clean a right hoof from the left side. My horse respects me and my space, I feel very safe around him. So leave me alone.


I used to do the same at the barn where I used to work, but only with horses that I KNEW trusted me and that I trusted. I had this one filly that would let me do anything. When I started at the barn, she was extremely head and ear shy. I sat in her stall for an hour and she just bonded to me. It was really... something else. I could climb under, over, around her... and she wouldn't even flick an ear. If someone else walked near her, she was cocking a leg in warning, twisting her head and laying her ears back. She was a nasty tempered mare, but for some reason... she liked me.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 to most of what's been said and adding:

People who look at me like I'm nuts because sometimes I bring a chair out to the pasture and hang with my horse while he is in turn-out. He looks for grass and chills close to me, and I get to play Angry Birds with my buddy. What's the issue??


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I always am. I'm the first to admit that I'm not the world's authority on horses. I know what I like and I have a pretty good grasp on what good conformation is. Basically, I've been sending my friends ads that catch my attention and seeing if there are any glaring flaws that I'm missing because I'm so enamored with the horse. For example, the black mare I want to look at is a spitting image of the very first horse I ever bonded with and I figured that I was ignoring flaws because I fell in love with her. Looking at her, I can see that her withers are a smidge bit high, but otherwise, her conformation is decent for a trail/buddy horse. She has a very nice head/neck, her legs look to be a good size and she has a pretty nice throatlatch and barrel. Her hooves look a tiny bit small for her frame, but maybe she's dainty and maybe the grass is hiding more than I think. A friend I asked told me, "The only good thing about her is her blood lines. Her conformation is nothing special and she's not even a purebred Quarter Horse so you can't even register her."
> 
> I guess stuff like that just isn't important to me.



Send me your ads, I can help if you would like. I have an ok  history with horses. I've trained a few conformation horses 

http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l549/mrostykus/DSCF0256.jpg


----------



## starlightgrace (May 20, 2011)

My biggest peeve is people who push me out of the way to train my horse just because I am green. I have a trainer, thank you very much, and she tells me where I go wrong. And I wouldn't have such a green horse if my trainer didn't think I was up to it seeing as she owned the rescue she was at. 
As a rider, I probably could use alot of help, but on groundwork my horse and I are solid. So why do people feel the need to butt in when they find out I've only recently started training?


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

starlightgrace said:


> My biggest peeve is people who push me out of the way to train my horse just because I am green. I have a trainer, thank you very much, and she tells me where I go wrong. And I wouldn't have such a green horse if my trainer didn't think I was up to it seeing as she owned the rescue she was at.
> As a rider, I probably could use alot of help, but on groundwork my horse and I are solid. So why do people feel the need to butt in when they find out I've only recently started training?


Oh i agree! I have years of experience and even have my own horse training business but there is one lady at my barn that thinks I need help ALL THE TIME. I'm like "Lady! Go deal with your crazy horses and leave my broke ones alone!!"


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

People who tell me what I already know, just so they know that I know they know. Lol... uh, you get it.

Non-horse people that won't listen, or think they know it all. This has happened a couple of times. A lady came up to the fence and had about six or so kids with her, and was letting them feed the horses grass. My friend (the owner of the property) doesn't want people doing this because she's afraid someone will get bit and try to sue her. I was out riding, so I rode over and explained why the owner doesn't like people doing that. She said "Oh, we're okay. We come over all the time." Okay lady. One of these kids is gonna get bit. Then she proceeded to comment on the fence (wire) and how it was somewhat pushed over, and I told her that if people didn't stand there feeding them, they wouldn't push their chests against it to reach. Another instance was when a woman told me my horse's feet were overgrown - and I'd just had them trimmed three days prior. Oh how I love the ignorant.

People that cut you off in the ring. I was riding past the entrance to the ring (I was inside it) at a show, and a girl entered the ring and I had to completely stop my horse mid-trot so I didn't run into her. Then, I was riding on her butt because she'd cut me off, and I couldn't pass her because she kept cutting to the inside. So I had to stop my horse and wait. -_-

People who go to a trainer and then disagree with their methods. There's a reason your at a trainer. Listen to them.


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Race trainers who think horses can live on grain alone and wonder why they're full of acid and ulcers.
The same trainer who thinks because racing is 7 days a week so should farriers and dentists etc be(excepting emergencies)
People who go back to the same bad habits as soon as the clinician is out the gate and ask and ignore all good advice(after agreeing with it)
Kids that think flapping will make them go faster.
Kids that yank.
Instructors that let them.
Biting my tongue


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

mysticalhorse said:


> People who think there way is the only way.....see above .
> 
> I dont feel the need to boot my horses so I guess Im on your list.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think there's only one way because obviously people don't always boot there horses. However I strongly believe in booting on Cross Country to protect the horse. We put them in these situations and its our job to protect them from something that could go wrong. In the perfect world a horse would always clear a jump perfectly, but thats not the case. I respect that you dont want to boot your horses, I wouldnt walk up to you and tell you that you had to either. But it will still always anger me when people dont boot their horses Cross Country. Thats just how I feel.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

TheQuietGirl said:


> The number one thing that I hate is when I tell someone I want to own a horse one day and they say it's totally pointless. They say that owning a horse is all about paying huge bills, and grueling work that you get nothing in return for! Well, they obviouly(sp?) haven't felt that perfect moment after hours of training when you and your horse feel like you're flying.
> And I also hate people who tell me riding is easy and all you have to do is hop on and kick your legs. (My UNCLE told me that!!! GRRR!)


Your uncle is a moron!!! I've had my horse for 4 years. Sometimes I have to eat noodles for dinner to keep money free for him, but I haven't had a single day where I couldn't wait to get up to the barn to see him. Sure you'll be someone financially challenged if you have a horse, but it's worth every penny.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Currently, I am highly annoyed that EVERYONE seems to know the best training method for my horse BUT me. Since everyone at my barn knew him before I came and before I bought him.
'Well, you really should just back him up when he does that, it'll take a little while but it'll work!'
'Actually, if I tell him to stop, he stops. Unless you're standing in front of him barking at me.'
'You should ALWAYS lunge him before you ride him or else he gets a little frisky.'
'You shouldn't ride him bareback, it's dangerous, he's crazy.'
Well, folks, there's a reason everyone in this barn has been thrown off this horse BUT me, how 'bout you practice your methods on YOUR horse and stop worrying about mine so much?
OH and P.S. since he's not yours it is NOT acceptable to walk up and hand him an apple while we are working, or ANY time, because I have specifically requested that he not be hand fed and since I own him and you don't, STOP.

People treat me as if I were the previous owner, who didn't care who rode, fed, groomed, lunged him or when. As you can tell it is wearing slightly thin. Le Sigh.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Hmm alot of these annoy me lately... this happened today

Ok so when we pulled into the barn someone had just finished riding my horse and was going to get ready to put her away and I'm like WTF!? My trainer comes out at the same and we walk up to the barn together and we ask why someone was riding my horse, and some other girls said "Oh well we didn't think you were coming today so we told them to ride Deva." WTF! I'm like really it is not your place to decide if I'm coming or not and it is even more not your place to tell someone to ride my horse EVER! I don't care if I'm coming out or not! :evil:

Another thing that annoys me is when people refuse to use a stronger bit because it will "hurt" their horse, and instead go around yanking on their horses mouth constantly with a snaffle to get them to slow down or stop.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

As a jumper, I get really peeved by dressage queens who think they are better than me. Yes, I get long term versus short term goals blah blah blah. But you're not more patient than me or a better rider than me (well maybe...I suck at dressagy stuff at my current level) JUST because you like dressage better. Jumping isn't stupid!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

LOTS of things annoy me.
Firstly, inexperienced parents buying their children horses. I have seen this so many times, parents who think that because their kid can ride they can look after a horse and many whos children can't ride but they've got it a horse anyway! Ponies are too often depicted as cute and fun and you can just out it in a field and feed it carrots and ride it when you want, this next to never is the case. My pony was like this, kept in a field and ridden when the owner wanted and never vetted or anything and he is in such a state!
Secondly, people who have horses but don't really want them. We have 2 in my riding school at the moment, because in the riding school you pay and the grooms look after them for you these 2 people just visit...every once in a while sometimes not for months on end and both their horses have bad attitudes. 
Lastly, people feeding horses. I brought my pony to his new stable, sorted him out and then came back in the evening to find his stable littered with weeds because kids had been feeding him, I nearly exploded! Also there is a field with horses near my house with a double fence and 5 signs saying "DO NOT APPROACH OR FEED THESE HORSES!" in big red letters and I STILL see people feeding them, this fat couple parked INFRONT OF THE SIGN and picked a pile of grass and weeds and leaned across the fence and threw the stuff over the electric fence!


----------



## Sparks (Mar 20, 2011)

Skipsfirstspike, I can relate. With kids, I'm lucky to ride once a week these days. Currently, it's going on 4 weeks--I'm thisclose to losing my mind. Sad face.

My pet peeve: riders "correcting" their horse by forcefulling yanking on the bit.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought of another one. People assume that just because my horse is a barrel horse that she is crazy. I HATE that.


----------

